# Fimming With My Blaze: A Complete How to FIM Guide



## M Blaze (Jun 4, 2009)

After seeing and hearing many questions about the FIM method I decided to do a tutorial on this method to show exactly how it is done and the results that can be achieved. 

FIM stands for ''Fuck I Missed'' and im not sure how it got that name because its very simple to do. I use this method all the time to help create a wide canopy with many branches and colas. Some people FIM each plant more than once to create even more colas and branches and it works very well for them and has very minimal stress on the plant.

I usually FIM plants when they are between 1-2ft tall and it should be done at least 2 weeks before turning to 12/12 to maximise the growth potential of the new shoots and maximise the benefits of using this method. 


*#1 Locate the very top of the new growth.*







*#2 With a clean, sterilized scissors, Fold the fan leafs over and cut approximately 80% of the new growth off the plant.*







*#3 This is what it should look like after the cut has been made.*







*#4 View of the Cut section after 2 days growth, showing the 4 new growth shoots (branches)*










*I sometimes dont even use scissors and I just pinch out some of the new growth with my fingers. Heres a few pics of another plant that I pinched with my fingers. This plant has been neglected throughout its short life so far and it has been sitting under a shitty fluro light so it would be doing much better under some decent lighting and better conditions but it gives you an idea of the early progress.*



*You can see the dot where the FIM was done.*

















































*4/6/09 Now you can see how many new shoots have started to form and you can get some idea of how many main branches this plant will have. Remember that this plant has been under a Fluro light so the growth would be even better under some decent lights.*


























*This is the difference between FIMming and Topping:*














*Heres a few pics of the later stages of a single FIMming and what it can do.*


























*Please add to this if you have any more info or pics of FIMming.*


----------



## listo209 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Rite up


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 5, 2009)

You are my hero MBLAZE I am going to FIM half my crop 35 plants and keep 35 non FIM and compare the 2 pics coming...


----------



## neMMMM (Jun 5, 2009)

was planning on doing this today, great to see a guide again to make sure i am doing it 100% correct. +rep for the good shit!


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

Perfect companion thread to UB's to sticky..


----------



## Ahzweepay (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent write up - totally takes the mystery outta fimming


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

listo209 said:


> Great Rite up


Thanks 



JACKMAYOFFER said:


> You are my hero MBLAZE I am going to FIM half my crop 35 plants and keep 35 non FIM and compare the 2 pics coming...


Ill be watching your journal, it will be very interesting to see the difference with that many plants. Keep us updated on their progress.



neMMMM said:


> was planning on doing this today, great to see a guide again to make sure i am doing it 100% correct. +rep for the good shit!


Thanks mate, keep us posted on your results. 



born2killspam said:


> Perfect companion thread to UB's to sticky..


Yeah a sticky would be good, I wasnt sure exactly where I should post this which is why I posted it here because of UBs thread. I thought they would go well together.

Cheers



Ahzweepay said:


> Excellent write up - totally takes the mystery outta fimming


Thanks mate, im glad I could help.



I will post up some more pics soon showing the current progress of the FIMmed plant in my first post.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

*Here's some more pics of the previous FIMmed plant and its an Afghan if your wondering what strain it is but I consider any and every strain to do well when FIMmed.*


*The red circle is where the original FIM was done. You can see the growth of the new branches and you can also see the new growth that has already started on each new branch. Remember that this plant has just been living in a closet under a shitty fluro just to keep it alive for now but as soon as I harvest my current crop it will have the pleasure of sitting under a 600 watt and then you will see some explosive growth on all the new shoots.*




















*This is a closeup of one of the new branches which shows 3 new growth shoots so far:*














*I thought this thread wouldn't be complete if I didn't at least attempt to try and miss a FIM to show you the worst that can happen, so on a new growth shoot on one of the new branches I tried to rip off the new growth as roughly as I could just to give you some idea that it doesn't harm your plant. The new shoot I ripped off is circled and you can see some new growth has started and has just taken its place without any stress on the plant at all. You can also see it in some of the previous pics.*


----------



## MediMary (Jun 6, 2009)

yah.. someone should sticky this.. and close the thread*
nice for da noobs= )

peace in much love
Rep


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

MediMary said:


> yah.. someone should sticky this.. and close the thread*
> nice for da noobs= )
> 
> peace in much love
> Rep


Sticky yes but close NO! Closing this thread would serve no purpose at all. I welcome all comments and questions so why would I want the thread closed?


----------



## raptor22 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks for the FAQ. I experimented with topping a plant this grow, and the topped plant is doing much better than the others, so I am going to give fimming a try next time around.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks M Blaze,Now i understand what people where talking about.Will have to try this with my super silver haze on the next grow.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Sticky yes but close NO! Closing this thread would serve no purpose at all. I welcome all comments and questions so why would I want the thread closed?


Yea, dudes gotta stick around and keep repeating the same things again and again, and again.. I'll volounteer my understanding of the technique to help, I've outlined it when questions came up in UB's thread.. 
And I was going to suggest expanding on the OP to lessen that a bit, but thats done now I suppose, but will need to be done some more I'd bet.. (If a method as simple as topping creates as many questions as UB's thread, all I can say is good luck.. ) 
How predictable are your results anyways.. I've done FIM a few crops, and found it tough to get clearly repeatable results.. I truly understand why they call it 'F.I.M.', but the results I got were never bad.. It was the screen that drove me up the fucking wall.. I gotta hand it to ppl who can scrog like Kalitkitsune etc, that takes alot of talent a patience!!
Funny thing is I remember from back in the OverGrow.com days that nobody knew what FIM stood for.. The general concensus amongst ppl was that it was designed to make ppl wonder, kind of like John Cooper did with the Cooper 'S' mini engine..


----------



## MediMary (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh I just meant that your digram was so nice.. I didnt think anyone would have question = )
hehe fuck I missed, thats what I told my girl last night... lol
j/k = )

love u guys.. 
peace in


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

The black backed diagram has been on this site for a while.. I've reposted it in a few threads myself.. Still, questions abound..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> How predictable are your results anyways.. I've done FIM a few crops, and found it tough to get clearly repeatable results.. I truly understand why they call it 'F.I.M.', but the results I got were never bad.. It was the screen that drove me up the fucking wall..


My results have always been consistent but some plants will grow more new shoots than others. Jackmayoffer's thread will be interesting to see because it will be done to half his crop so there will be a lot of plants to compare results. It always works well for me and does what its intended to do which is to create as many new growth shoots as possible with very minimal stress to the plant. The end result is a wider canopy with many colas but some plants will have more colas than others. 



born2killspam said:


> The black backed diagram has been on this site for a while.. I've reposted it in a few threads myself.. Still, questions abound..


Yes I think I got both diagrams off this site but im not sure who originally posted them.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 6, 2009)

Neither am I.. When I saw that pic I tossed it on my hdd though..


----------



## growinman (Jun 7, 2009)

This is first class, just like yourself, *MR Blaze*!! Most definately one of the most clear and easy to follow write-ups(w/pics 2) around!!

+rep4u!!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 7, 2009)

See thats what the fuck im talking about!!!! Clear, to the point and well explained! Damm blaze you have taught us well!!! Know i have something else to my techniques of growing to have monster yeilds!!!! Thanks ++rep to ya!


----------



## turtleblood (Jun 8, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Some people FIM each plant more than once to create even more colas and branches and it works very well for them and has very minimal stress on the plant.
> 
> I usually FIM plants when they are between 1-2ft tall and it should be done at least 2 weeks before turning to 12/12 to maximise the growth potential of the new shoots and maximise the benefits of using this method.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! SO useful to have a good explanation with visuals... And explaining exactly the difference between FIMming and topping is great. Now I know when and how I should FIM in the future.

You said that FIMming 2 weeks before starting 12/12 was best for the potential growth you can get from the plant. What about FIMming many times over an extended veg period? You could essentially grow a tree if you did this, correct? Is that what you do in your grow? I am going back to look now... but thanks for the time you put into this! Very much appreciated!


----------



## goinforbroke (Jun 8, 2009)

I used this method on my first grow and have up to 5 kolas and as few as 1 but it is neat and works good here are pics this one has 5 and the small one has two it was done small but it is a lowrider.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 8, 2009)

turtleblood said:


> You said that FIMming 2 weeks before starting 12/12 was best for the potential growth you can get from the plant. What about FIMming many times over an extended veg period? You could essentially grow a tree if you did this, correct? Is that what you do in your grow? I am going back to look now... but thanks for the time you put into this! Very much appreciated!


I FIM much earlier than the 2 weeks before flower because I veg for about 6-8 weeks but you can FIM multiple times at various stages. I only choose to FIM once because I am happy with the results I get from doing it once only. By FIMming numerous times over the veg period you could create an absolute monster with many branches. 



goinforbroke said:


> I used this method on my first grow and have up to 5 kolas and as few as 1 but it is neat and works good here are pics this one has 5 and the small one has two it was done small but it is a lowrider.


Looks good mate, glad to see others that are using this method and getting good results. The smallest plant I have FIMmed was about 12cm tall and it still worked well. The only reason I do them between 1-2ft tall is because thats the size I recieve my clones.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 8, 2009)

I decided to do my whole batch!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 9, 2009)

Heres a couple updates of the previously FIMmed plant. I tried to bend the leaves out of the way to get a better pic.





















*Heres a close up of one of the new branches which has 3 new shoots so far:*







*Top view:*


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

man, i wish i had read about this before starting my first grow! would have gone with this straight away!

does FIMing during the 12/12 have a problem?

this is our first grow and we are only doing two plants. one has a couple of problems, and part of me would happily just FIM it now and see what happens.

anyway, thanks for the info - and amazing plants dude. i would be jealous if i didn't want to keep things small and 'personal', in case PC plod comes knocking.


----------



## realbud (Jun 11, 2009)

when a new growth tip grows, can i fim the branch again?
srry noob


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 11, 2009)

tuffles said:


> does FIMing during the 12/12 have a problem?
> 
> this is our first grow and we are only doing two plants. one has a couple of problems, and part of me would happily just FIM it now and see what happens.


I have never FIMmed a plant during flower so I cant really comment on that. Im sure it wouldnt hurt the plant but I cant say whether there would be any benefit from doing it. If anyone has done it before then please post your results.



realbud said:


> when a new growth tip grows, can i fim the branch again?
> srry noob


Yep you sure can as long as the new growth tip has developed then its fine. Just keep in mind that it may slow the overall growth of the plant for a couple days each time you FIM the plant.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks again.

what i thought. if it is already flowering, then you are not going to get the benefit of the extra veg growth. 

maybe next time.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried Fimming one of my plants on monday and come to check it yesterday and noticed the little black dots from where I cut and I thought that they maybe were infected with some fungus or something. I think I may have kinda missed when I Fimmed but now I'm gonna Fim the rest. nice reading this thread and knowing it's all gravy now  thanks Blaze


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good thread. So what your saying is you have 4 main colas? instead of just 1 big one? This leads to a bigger yield of course? I've never FIM'd but maybe I may try.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 12, 2009)

Excellent tutorial!!!! I am gonna do this when i start my non-auto strains...this fim for you!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 13, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Good thread. So what your saying is you have 4 main colas? instead of just 1 big one? This leads to a bigger yield of course? I've never FIM'd but maybe I may try.


Yes a good FIM will create 4 main branches not just 4 colas like topping so each branch will then grow more colas/buds. I choose to FIM once only because that is all I want to achieve as I grow my plants big and each branch ends up with a lot of weight on it and a very wide canopy.

This is what I would call a good result from FIMming and you can see that every branch below the FIM has been trimmed off so there is only the 4 main branches. I also trim part of the bottom of each branch as well so the plants focus all their energy on the many main colas and buds that each branch produces.









This is the same plant pictured above and you can see how wide the branches stretch and the buds that each brach produces


----------



## 1greencloset (Jun 13, 2009)

Very Nice, How long is your veg time and what is the size of your light?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 13, 2009)

1greencloset said:


> Very Nice, How long is your veg time and what is the size of your light?


I usually Veg for 6-8 weeks but to keep this thread on topic please check out my journal which is linked in my signiture for more info on my setup and my growing methods.

Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 14, 2009)

Just an update on the Afghan that was FIMmed/pinched a few weeks back. I have trimmed up the plant as I always do but that is just because the plant is intended to be vegged for a longer time and eventually under some decent lighting so it will be grown big but so far the lack of light has slowed its growth. So far its only grown about 5-7 inches in height since I got it so the lack of care is showing in it development.
People that grow smaller plants may like to leave the lower branches on but when growing big plants the lower branches dont do enough to help the overall yield for me.

Oh yeah and this is a soil grow which is not really my thing as I prefer coco but its all I had available to me when I recieved the plant and I been too lazy to go a buy some more coco blend mix.

































*A close up of one of the new branches which so far has 3 new growth shoots.*









*And this one shows the new growth that I roughly ripped off to show what would happen if you miss*


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 15, 2009)

oh wow always wondered wat fimming ment...thank..will be doing this the next run!!


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 16, 2009)

here's a picture of the first plant(sensi star) I attempted fimming. I liked the results so much, I'm going to do it to my christmas tree lookin ladies


----------



## weedchamp420 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks this helped a ton i just fimmed a few of my ladys and already see that thanks to this thread i did it right


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice information on the subject. I just FiMed one of my smaller plants yesterday and Topped a few, I will FiM one of the bigger ones tomorrow. This thread was a nice read and helped me alot, thanks. +Rep 4 You.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

Im glad to see this thread has helped some of you. 

I found a home for the Afghan plant that was previously FIMmed so it is finally going to get under some decent lighting instead of the CFL it has been under. Its been doing ok so far with minimal care and lighting but once it gets under the HPS it will really take off.

Anyway here are the most recent pics of the plant. The FIM is circled in red so you can see the new growth the plant has had. Usually I would have trimmed off the lower 1 or 2 branches but since im not keeping this plant im not sure yet how big the new owner is wanting to grow it so until I know that the branches will stay on. I know some of you are probably thinking what lower branches coz it looks like ive trimmed them all off already but as you see in the earlier pics of the mature plant, I only leave on the 4 main branches after the FIM and I work with them. This plant has 6 main branches so if its going to be grown big then id be chopping the lower 2 branches off otherwise when it grows up it will be too bushy and then id have to spend more time trimming them up.


----------



## newb19547 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice man! I just did this to my little 3 inch plant and want to see how it'll do. Thanks.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

I never really thought fimming was ever worth using over just plain topping, since you can get as many tops as you want by just repeatedly topping it, but I see that this can cut down the time that you have to veg, but its more of a gamble because you don't really know how many tops you are going to end up with in the end.


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Perfect companion thread to UB's to sticky..



indeed - been doing this for ions now but never knew it stood for that !!!! i lol'd and nearly spat my coffee on the screen hehehe


ill pull some pics out and show a few ive done recently  as at week 7 on some and have just FIM'd some in veg around a week ago 

top stuff OP and plus rep for sure


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 25, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I never really thought fimming was ever worth using over just plain topping, since you can get as many tops as you want by just repeatedly topping it, but I see that this can cut down the time that you have to veg, but its more of a gamble because you don't really know how many tops you are going to end up with in the end.


haha well it will either be 3 or 4 tops. I never thought that chance of more main shoots was ever too great to detour me from doing it


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

Honestly I don't know how/when the name happened.. About 15 years ago I heard FIM for the first time, but was told it was a mystery as to what it stood for.. This was common opinion on overgrow.com about 5-10 years ago too.. Now I come here and hear it stands for Fuck I Missed.. It does work granted, but I'm not sure if its the real deal name wise, or given after the fact..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> haha well it will either be 3 or 4 tops. I never thought that chance of more main shoots was ever too great to detour me from doing it


Well then I fail to see how this method is even worth using if thats the case, a lack of consistency for a chance at the same results of a proven method?

You can get 4 tops 100% of the time by just plain topping.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

This method will work well for alot of grow spaces where straight up topping is less convenient.. Thats what makes it worth using..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> This method will work well for alot of grow spaces where straight up topping is less convenient.. Thats what makes it worth using..


Can you elaborate? I can't think up any scenario that would put fimming out on top.

I used to think fimming was worthless because I would always see people fimming their plants at the very top with 7-8 nodes below the fim point wondering why they had a bunch of dinky colas.

If I had a choice between fimming my plant or leaving it alone I would most definitely fim it.

I just can't seem to see fimming as anything other than inferior to topping with a chance at getting the same results.



Excluding time constraints what real benefits does fimming have over topping?


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

See I actually don't like big overworked colas, I prefer little 3-5g buds.. You can usually keep the plant shorter with less hassle using FIM too.. Its good for microgrowers for one..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> See I actually don't like big overworked colas, I prefer little 3-5g buds.. You can usually keep the plant shorter with less hassle using FIM too.. Its good for microgrowers for one..


If you want smaller buds just top your plant higher...

I would think the opposite in respect to height when you fim.

When you top the plant you are chopping off vertical growth, when you fim it you leave the vertical growth where it is.

Topping would be more suited for micro grows than fimming.

I see more room for hassle and error with fimming versus topping.

The plant is NOT growing symmetrically when it is fimmed.

When it is topped it IS, which is why topping is less work than any other form of training.



I'm not trying to say fimming doesn't work, but if there is nothing unique it really offers why bother?


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't have an OCD thing for symmetry.. I've done both ways a few times, its not theoretical.. It can be a good way to go..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> I don't have an OCD thing for symmetry.. I've done both ways a few times, its not theoretical.. It can be a good way to go..


Yea thats good that you don't I guess?

Symmetric = efficient and simple was the point I was trying to make.


I guess what it all boils down to is this..


If fimming doesn't produce more tops, why do micro-surgery on your plant tops and hope for the best, when you can make your plant do exactly what you want without having to go to that level of precision by just using plain topping?


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

But symmetry isn't the best option for all setups.. For instanceWith limited height/space, growing them like a right angled triangle up against a reflective surface will give you better light usage because you can side light the plant and not be wasting the symmetrical shoots on the opposite side..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> But symmetry isn't the best option for all setups.. For instanceWith limited height/space, growing them like a right angled triangle up against a reflective surface will give you better light usage because you can side light the plant and not be wasting the symmetrical shoots on the opposite side..


You can train your plants however you want to regardless of how you top them.

You can get 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 however many tops you want in whatever space you want using conventional topping methods without having to perform microsurgery.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 25, 2009)

You can fucking do anything.. FIM is another tool in the box.. Some ppl use the proper tool for a job, other ppl do everything with a hammer..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 26, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I never really thought fimming was ever worth using over just plain topping, since you can get as many tops as you want by just repeatedly topping it, but I see that this can cut down the time that you have to veg, but its more of a gamble because you don't really know how many tops you are going to end up with in the end.


These no gamble about it and there is no stress on the plant.



lurkmaster said:


> Well then I fail to see how this method is even worth using if thats the case, a lack of consistency for a chance at the same results of a proven method?
> 
> You can get 4 tops 100% of the time by just plain topping.


I get very consistant results every time and this is a proven method. I dont want 4 tops I want 4 main branches! Each branch then grows multiple colas so that is the benefits of this method.



lurkmaster said:


> Can you elaborate? I can't think up any scenario that would put fimming out on top.
> 
> I used to think fimming was worthless because I would always see people fimming their plants at the very top with 7-8 nodes below the fim point wondering why they had a bunch of dinky colas.
> 
> ...


Ive never had a problem with dinky colas. Infact its quiet the opposite with me. I have never seen the same results come from topping and I have tried it many times.

The benefits are its simplicity, lack of plant stress, rapid branch growth which results in many colas on each branch, a wider fuller canopy, higher yield. Did I leave anything out?



lurkmaster said:


> I see more room for hassle and error with fimming versus topping.
> 
> The plant is NOT growing symmetrically when it is fimmed.
> 
> ...


No hassle and I am yet to make an error since its so simple to do and I have done it many times over with very consistant results. 



lurkmaster said:


> If fimming doesn't produce more tops, why do micro-surgery on your plant tops and hope for the best, when you can make your plant do exactly what you want without having to go to that level of precision by just using plain topping?





lurkmaster said:


> You can train your plants however you want to regardless of how you top them.
> 
> You can get 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 however many tops you want in whatever space you want using conventional topping methods without having to perform microsurgery.


Its not micro surgery and after all I just use my fingers to FIM so not even sisscors are required. All done in a matter of a seconds. Over all its just a simple effective method to produce many colas and bud sites which results in a higher yielding plant.


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 26, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> These no gamble about it and there is no stress on the plant.
> 
> 
> The benefits are its simplicity, lack of plant stress, rapid branch growth which results in many colas on each branch, a wider fuller canopy, higher yield. Did I leave anything out?
> ...




agree with you almost wholeheartely. the plant does recieve some stress from the fim method . small amount of stress can be a positive thing to stimulate a surge of growth as you touched on what is infact what happens i believe (some more scientiofc can explain what happens. its like when you do the soma method and squeeze your top stems virtually snapping the in some instances during veg,... its ends the energy for growth elswhere (i.e the bottoms of the pant ) and repairs the top whilst discouraging growth at the top end.

if im worng someone can enlighten me 


anyway as promised a pic or 2 of the FIM ive done on a GHS cheese. always do it with my fingers tbh so i may try the scoccors for a more accurate job in the future .. loves this thread and a back advocate of teh FIM method.

last thing ill say is that some of the mistakes people make when fimming are

fim too late and put the plant into flower striaght after doing it or worse still fim during the 1st week of flower


some plants dont react well to fim method grapefuit ( a sativa) for example didnt particularly do better than when left alone and was very hard to support the mass of quickly growing branches.

supporting via netting and yo yos is a good way to get the best outof fimming with sativas and sativa dominante cross breeds


anyway top thread once again man - kudos


1) GHS cheese 21 days after cloning (12 then 8 days after FIM)
2) same but a diffirent view


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 26, 2009)

What are we defining as stress to a plant anyways?? Are they worried the other plants are going to laugh at them because they look different?? You can butcher a plant and it will hardly flinch.. Stress occurs when evironmental aspects impede growth.. All thats hapening here is auxin redistribution, or lack there of..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is a few pics from different grows just to show how consistent my results are. This is just the way I do it and how I choose to grow and the results are exactly what I plan to achieve every time.

*The main branches*

*Last grow*













*Another plant from a different grow which is tied up and down and left and right to create a very wide monster plant*








*Now here is some more pics at various stages of different grows to show you how symmetrical the plants grow with a little bit of help from tying/training of coarse.*























*Another grow*


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 27, 2009)

Mmm those look so tasty M Blaze  how long do you veg until you actually fim? looks like there's jusssst enough room for your lights to sit comfortably


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm those look so tasty M Blaze  how long do you veg until you actually fim? looks like there's jusssst enough room for your lights to sit comfortably


Im not sure on the exact time frame or how old the plant/clone is when I FIM because its all about how big and how developed the plant is when I do it. As long as the plant has at the very least 4 true sets of leaves and the growth tip is developed enough then it can be FIMmed. Well thats from my experience anyway. 


I have had plants growing right up past the lights before and ive never really had a problem with them being so close to the lights. Heres a couple pics to show u what I mean and these were taken in about week 3 or 4 so you could imagine how close they would have been by week 7 or 8:


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 27, 2009)

they don't burn the plants when they're that close though? or you just use cfl's like that one in the picture when flowering?


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 27, 2009)

whats that strain too? looks delicious


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

The cfl was just on so I could see what I was doin in the dark, I use HPS lighting. Some leaves tend to burn but the buds dont have any problem with it. I dont like to have them that close but when you run out of room there nothing else you can do since they are already tied down as much as possible.

Those plants were Jack Herer.


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh haha that makes sense with the cfl. no worries then if it doesnt affect your buds. just thought it might
funny it's Jack Herer though. I just got a zip of some indoor Jack from a buddy haha. perrrrrrty dank


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Incredible pics !! Thanx for the read , + rep ...Fo Sho


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 28, 2009)

some amazing pics there and some stuff ive played around that im gonna become commi
tted to the next one i go for.... dabbled with this method with my ice thats at 7 weeks now but didnt support in a fashion that it needed....... ill prepare better next time...but wow you certainly show the level to which it can be done..

how long was that last plant in veg for? the one with bandages low down and a huge spread up top .


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 28, 2009)

Blaze, here's how Macy Blaze is looking. I'm going to have a more successful grow thanks to you.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> how long was that last plant in veg for? the one with bandages low down and a huge spread up top .


8 weeks, I usually veg for that long because thats how long it takes to get them to a size im happy with before turning them.



can.i.buz said:


> Blaze, here's how Macy Blaze is looking. I'm going to have a more successful grow thanks to you.


Im glad she is doing well and she looks very healthy aswell. How old is she now and what stage is she at?


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 29, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> 8 weeks, I usually veg for that long because thats how long it takes to get them to a size im happy with before turning them.
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad she is doing well and she looks very healthy aswell. How old is she now and what stage is she at?


I don't keep records and my memory is bad. I think they're around 5 months old, but they got off to a rough start. I thought I would lose all 10 of them, but they are all good now. I'm still vegging because I have some clones that need to veg a bit. They're 38 inches tall now.


----------



## Bon3z (Jul 1, 2009)

this is an awesome guide... easy to understand, kudos!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok the first pic is of the original FIM point. Then I guess I did it twice more. I think there are 12 tops!

I can't believe that guy told me not to FIM this strain. I think I need to take these pics to him.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

Lookin good except whats with that leaf in the middle of the last pic? It looks deformed lol.

You should definitely show him the pics of your progress since the FIM and see what he says.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Lookin good except whats with that leaf in the middle of the last pic? It looks deformed lol.
> 
> You should definitely show him the pics of your progress since the FIM and see what he says.


I saw that. Fuck I must have Missed!


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Heres an update on the previously FIMmed Afghan. Its got a good home now and the growth is really starting to take off from its new conditions. It will be transplanted into a 15gal pot very soon aswell. It has had some trimming and some light LST.

Bloody big ass Indica leaves


----------



## parkercky (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey M Blaze, I have been reading some of your monster grows (which are wicked as hell) and I really liked the one with the 3 clones that where an unknown strain. This is the first time I have ever heard about FIMming the plant, friends have always said to top the plant. So this is my first grow and I have 5 bushy afgans that are outdoor. They are about 3 feet right now so I decided to try this FIM technique. I went out last night, and cut almost all of new little growths 80% off and also did a trimming to the bottom. This idea makes perfect sense and it is awesome that you have taken the time and explained it and a lot more, to all of us new and old. 
Right now I am using half organic top soil with half sheep. My nutrients are only an organic fish emulsion called MUSKIE, and Miricle Grow organics (smells horribly rancid) which says to add in about once every three months (just sprinkle on top and water in, have used it once last night). My plants were not really healthy until I started adding this emulsion in with waterings and bigger buckets, then they just took off. 
Sorry to go on so long lol, but if I could ask (even though you do not grow outdoors) if there is anything you would do, change or add to mine would be nice to know.
Thanks man, you got some amazing stuff going on here.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 8, 2009)

Outdoors you should have more than ample roots to support the plant in entirety, and light penetration is also damn good outside so trimming bottoms is more than likely counter productive.. Sounds like you're going to have a nice grow though.. What are the NPKs of your nutes??


----------



## parkercky (Jul 8, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Outdoors you should have more than ample roots to support the plant in entirety, and light penetration is also damn good outside so trimming bottoms is more than likely counter productive.. Sounds like you're going to have a nice grow though.. What are the NPKs of your nutes??


*The following is the Muskie stuff, and the M.G. organic plant/veg food is 7-1-2. I only trimmed the bottom a few inches up and it was mostly small stuff. I'll have to start a journal casue I do have pics of when I first got them up till now. Thanks a lot for your info and time it's appericated.*

*Muskie  Fish Fertilizer 5-1-1*







The scrap from fresh water fish processing is converted into a creamy emulsion-like liquid. The method liquifies the protein of the tissues into organic nitrogen, releases the phosphate plant food from the fish bone and natural potash is released and becomes part of the liquid plant food. 
The result is a low sodium, low salt index plant food that is essentially non burning and controlled release liquid fertilizer. GREEN EARTH® MUSKIE FISH EMULSION has been tested on a wide range of plants. It's slightly acidic organic complex seems to further release nutrients inherent in the soil while its slow release protein nitrogen encourages the soil bacteria and provides the fullest possible growth potential for all plants.

javascript:self.close();


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll want more P come flowering, but those are good vegging ratios no doubt..


----------



## kho20 (Jul 8, 2009)

so i got a question about the after math of fimming... i did this for the first time on 2 plants is the new growth that i cut supposed to grow out with damaged leaves or did i not cut enough of it does have from what i count 6 new growths coming out of the main stem including the damaged fans? guess my question is did this happen because i didnt cut far enough down?


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 8, 2009)

I think you got the gist of the 'after math', thats just counting the new shoots.. Regarding the aftermath, usually mine did that too, but I was far from mastering this technique so I dunno how common it is..


----------



## glh230 (Jul 8, 2009)

Was wondering if you changed the ppm after feming?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 9, 2009)

First of all thanks to B2K for helping out and sharing his knowledge with us all.




parkercky said:


> Hey M Blaze, I have been reading some of your monster grows (which are wicked as hell) and I really liked the one with the 3 clones that where an unknown strain. This is the first time I have ever heard about FIMming the plant, friends have always said to top the plant. So this is my first grow and I have 5 bushy afgans that are outdoor. They are about 3 feet right now so I decided to try this FIM technique. I went out last night, and cut almost all of new little growths 80% off and also did a trimming to the bottom. This idea makes perfect sense and it is awesome that you have taken the time and explained it and a lot more, to all of us new and old.
> Sorry to go on so long lol, but if I could ask (even though you do not grow outdoors) if there is anything you would do, change or add to mine would be nice to know.
> Thanks man, you got some amazing stuff going on here.


I only FIM my plants once but I know of others that do it many times to a number of the new growths. Post up a pic to show us what your working with and so we can see your progress.



kho20 said:


> so i got a question about the after math of fimming... i did this for the first time on 2 plants is the new growth that i cut supposed to grow out with damaged leaves or did i not cut enough of it does have from what i count 6 new growths coming out of the main stem including the damaged fans? guess my question is did this happen because i didnt cut far enough down?


I havnt had any abnormal growth before but I have seen some that have and I dont think it is anything to really worry about. If you got new growths coming through then id say you done it right.



glh230 said:


> Was wondering if you changed the ppm after feming?


Sometimes my plants are not being fed nutes yet at the time of FIMming depending on its size but there is no need to change the PPM levels because of the FIM if your plant is happy with what its getting. As they grow you can bump up the nute levels.


----------



## backwoodzgrow247 (Jul 9, 2009)

Master blaze!!! Is there anything about growing that u dont know??? Haha mad rep!!!


----------



## parkercky (Jul 9, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/211709-parkerckys-first-grow-organic-afghan.html


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 10, 2009)

backwoodzgrow247 said:


> Master blaze!!! Is there anything about growing that u dont know??? Haha mad rep!!!


Yeah there is heaps I dont know and alot more id like to learn. You never stop learning and you can never know it all. I share my knowledge and I learn from others who share theirs so we all help each other .

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 10, 2009)

One thing ppl who know alot know is how much they have yet to learn.. I often bring this up as an example: I know a hell of alot about wilderness survival, been roughing it alot of my life.. When I went to university I found myself surrounded by all these tree-hugger city kids who think books and internet have prepared them for anything, and always bragged their asses off.. Initially I just tried to ignore them, then one day I actually learned something from one of them, and from that point on my ears stayed open..
Moral is, regardless of who is talking you gotta listen because even though your experience may dwarf theirs, if you always want want to improve yourself you need to be open to new diamonds in the rough..


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 10, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Moral is, regardless of who is talking you gotta listen because even though your experience may dwarf theirs, if you always want want to improve yourself you need to be open to new diamonds in the rough..


Well said


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2009)

We are in the midst of a LST grow but after seeing this thread are seriously considering FIMing 2 or 3 times instead . Thanx Blaze . Won't let me rep you again , lol . Sorry .


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are in the midst of a LST grow but after seeing this thread are seriously considering FIMing 2 or 3 times instead . Thanx Blaze . Won't let me rep you again , lol . Sorry .


I only FIM once and use LST aswell which is what helps to create even more main colas. They work great together and in my opinion it is the best way to get bigger yields.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you for your FIM guide......take a look @ My babies


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 13, 2009)

Just a couple updates on the previously FIMmed Afghan in its new home. I went over there and repotted it into a 15gal pot and you can see how wide the canopy has become. Now that its got a good home under good lighting its really going to start to take off.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jul 14, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Just a couple updates on the previously FIMmed Afghan in its new home. I went over there and repotted it into a 15gal pot and you can see how wide the canopy has become. Now that its got a good home under good lighting its really going to start to take off.


 My appologies if the answer is already here, but could you tell me, does doing this reduce the potency of the plant at all? Also - can all the extra trimming at the bottom be done at the same time without undue stress on the plant?


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 14, 2009)

im pretty sure its called fuck i missed because of topping(intention to top) and fimming instead you know? depending on the maturity of each plant this would be easy or hard to do(miss) its just old slang but great guide man really informative, im a supercropper myself but get dissapointed when strains dont react the way id like them too, fimming seems universally accepted by all strains of cannabis, anyways man good guide and those finishing plants were fucking gorgeous.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

Which strains have you had SC probs with?? Please include breeder too..


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 14, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> My appologies if the answer is already here, but could you tell me, does doing this reduce the potency of the plant at all? Also - can all the extra trimming at the bottom be done at the same time without undue stress on the plant?


It wont effect potency at all. You can do some trimming at the same time but I wouldnt trim all the way up straight away.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 14, 2009)

Blaze, Macy went into 12/12 today. Cross your fingers. She's bushy.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats good to hear, im lookin forward to seeing how she goes.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> It wont effect potency at all. You can do some trimming at the same time but I wouldnt trim all the way up straight away.


Alot of folks on here sure do alot of trimming.. My rule of thumb is to trim only when there is an actual reason to do so, not just because you see no reason not to..


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 14, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Alot of folks on here sure do alot of trimming.. My rule of thumb is to trim only when there is an actual reason to do so, not just because you see no reason not to..


have you tried trimming it up a ways before though? makes sense to me if there's no branches below the top 1/3, the plant focuses on what's left up top


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

Its only going to be beneficial if your root system is too puny to support the entire plant.. Every leaf is a factory, and will add to total production so long as it can get enough manpower in the form of water & nutes.. If they don't get that much light so what, that has no impact on how much light the leaves above get, and if the roots are strong, there will be more than enough water/nutes to go around.. Look at M Blaze and his monsters.. Now that is asking alot of a root system..


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 14, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Its only going to be beneficial if your root system is too puny to support the entire plant.. Every leaf is a factory, and will add to total production so long as it can get enough manpower in the form of water & nutes.. If they don't get that much light so what, that has no impact on how much light the leaves above get, and if the roots are strong, there will be more than enough water/nutes to go around.. Look at M Blaze and his monsters.. Now that is asking alot of a root system..


both sides make sense, but if your medium is soil, you won't be able to tell what your root structure's like. the size and overall health gives you an idea, and true every leaf has a purpose, but just seems like buds will be bigger if the plant's only focusing on the tops. I guess only Jah knows the truth


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

You know from experience.. You do examine things after death right.. And doing things as per guidelines helps alot..


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 14, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> You know from experience.. You do examine things after death right.. And doing things as per guidelines helps alot..


well depends on what's dead.. haha.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 14, 2009)

Like plants that have been harvested and aren't destined for reveg..


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 14, 2009)

Blaze, here she is after her first day of 12/12. We've had some electrical issues. Damn techmology.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Jul 22, 2009)

First off, thank you M Blaze for the breakdown on Fimming. My question is rather than reguards to height, because so many plants grow differently. Some short and bushy, some tall and lanky. At what point during a grow do you find it best to Fim them? Specifically, if it makes sense, How many nodes or branches would you suggest there be on the plant before you Fim the top?

On a quick side note, I learned an inmeasurable amount from your journal. Thank you.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 22, 2009)

TheNewBreed said:


> First off, thank you M Blaze for the breakdown on Fimming. My question is rather than reguards to height, because so many plants grow differently. Some short and bushy, some tall and lanky. At what point during a grow do you find it best to Fim them? Specifically, if it makes sense, How many nodes or branches would you suggest there be on the plant before you Fim the top?
> 
> On a quick side note, I learned an inmeasurable amount from your journal. Thank you.


I have FIMmed plants as young as having 3 sets of true leaves so it can be done when they are that small and it would also give good results from the young age.


----------



## Stonefish (Jul 23, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I have FIMmed plants as young as having 3 sets of true leaves so it can be done when they are that small and it would also give good results from the young age.


MB - I have read your grow journals, and am curious...You have obviously got your grow method perfected (as evidenced by your monster yields and healthy plants), however I was wondering - when you were perfecting the fim and LST for your plants, did you ever do a comparison as far as total yield? IOW have one clone from the same mother/strain that you fimmed and LSTd and the other just left to grow on it's own, then compare yield at harvest?

Also, do you think the 15 gal. grow pots are pivotal (for root space) to grow monsters such as yours? Do you think one could get "close" results growing with soil in lieu of coco (FF soil and 600W HPS)?

BTW - I know folks say this a lot, but I just can't thank you enough for the way you selflessly share all your methods, and provide inspiration to those of us who aspire to have beautiful/productive plants such as yours...THANKS and +rep.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Jul 23, 2009)

hey m blaze great fuckin tutorial man. quick question, how much growth was below the plant when you first FIMMED it?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> hey m blaze great fuckin tutorial man. quick question, how much growth was below the plant when you first FIMMED it?


umm there was a few branches.



Stonefish said:


> MB - I have read your grow journals, and am curious...You have obviously got your grow method perfected (as evidenced by your monster yields and healthy plants), however I was wondering - when you were perfecting the fim and LST for your plants, did you ever do a comparison as far as total yield? IOW have one clone from the same mother/strain that you fimmed and LSTd and the other just left to grow on it's own, then compare yield at harvest?
> 
> Also, do you think the 15 gal. grow pots are pivotal (for root space) to grow monsters such as yours? Do you think one could get "close" results growing with soil in lieu of coco (FF soil and 600W HPS)?
> 
> BTW - I know folks say this a lot, but I just can't thank you enough for the way you selflessly share all your methods, and provide inspiration to those of us who aspire to have beautiful/productive plants such as yours...THANKS and +rep.


I have never done an exact side by side comparison but have tried many different methods such as topping. I prefer the FIM because it suits my grow style well.

Coco allows for massive root mass and the 15gal pots just add to that. Soil could possibly get simmilar results but ever since I started growing trees ive been using coco and I will find it hard to go back to soil.

Cheers


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 24, 2009)

Soil is too broad a term anyways.. Spend the time/money to build yourself a properly structured super-mix with all the popular organics, calcium peroxide/lime, mycorhizae etc, like they do in the organics forum, but still be willing to fertilize when needed, and work your way up to giant pots via many transplant stages soil will take you alot further than it would if you justbuy a bag of topsoiil and perlite, mix it up and wait..
Initial cost of building a soil like that can get pretty high though because there are quite a few things you should add, and in the beginning you'll have no leftover product.. On the plus side though, with soil like that, your plants won't need anything except a bit of cheapo fertilizer once in a while..


----------



## Keeve (Jul 28, 2009)

can you do that with every new growths?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 29, 2009)

Keeve said:


> can you do that with every new growths?


I have never done that before beause I find that once is enough. Others may be able to tell you if they have done it more than once and the results they had.


----------



## amsterdamned (Jul 31, 2009)

weedchamp420 said:


> thanks this helped a ton i just fimmed a few of my ladys and already see that thanks to this thread i did it right


yeh me too i FIM'd properly and veg'd for around 4 weeks after that what i found was that the following was vital to this process....


quote from m blaze

_Yes a good FIM will create 4 main branches not just 4 colas like topping so each branch will then grow more colas/buds. I choose to FIM once only because that is all I want to achieve as I grow my plants big and each branch ends up with a lot of weight on it and a very wide canopy.

This is what I would call a good result from FIMming and you can see that every branch below the FIM has been trimmed off so there is only the 4 main branches. I also trim part of the bottom of each branch as well so the plants focus all their energy on the many main colas and buds that each branch produces._ 


i can imagine so people not doing this properly and it being a bit of a mess low down and a mass of lost energy uptop....

cannot impress enough how important it is to clean up the bottom & strip the lower budding sites on your side arms

top thread once again and ill put up some shots of my fimmd plants after 14 days flower (as the grow stage finishes... ive been doing a fair bit of stripping yesterday and was amazined at how much i took of the plant tbh... scarey stuff


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 31, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I have never done that before beause I find that once is enough. Others may be able to tell you if they have done it more than once and the results they had.


M blaze I've been admiring your grows for a while, even before joining RIU. 

I was wondering what benefit you see from to using the "cup shaped" razor cut - method - over using the clean scissor cut method, and how many cuts does it take to do the cup shaped stem cut? I'm thinking 1 curved cut from each side?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 31, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> M blaze I've been admiring your grows for a while, even before joining RIU.
> 
> I was wondering what benefit you see from to using the "cup shaped" razor cut - method - over using the clean scissor cut method, and how many cuts does it take to do the cup shaped stem cut? I'm thinking 1 curved cut from each side?


Normally I dont use scissors or a razor, I just pinch the growth with my fingers. I dont think there is much difference between them aslong as you cut enough off.

Cheers


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Normally I dont use scissors or a razor, I just pinch the growth with my fingers. I dont think there is much difference between them aslong as you cut enough off.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Blaze, good tutorial


----------



## donthatetaylor (Aug 1, 2009)

would this work with an auto flowering strain? i know there are a lot of differences between auto's an non-auto's. for example, you cant clone an auto.
thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry mate but I know nothing about autos so someone else might be able to answer that.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Aug 2, 2009)

M Blaze

update please bro


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 2, 2009)

donthatetaylor said:


> would this work with an auto flowering strain? i know there are a lot of differences between auto's an non-auto's. for example, you cant clone an auto.
> thanks


FIM'ing won't work on an auto. The veg period is just too short and yield will suffer greatly.

BTW, you can actually clone an auto plant. There's just no advantage to it as it is not capable of reveging. You just lose lots of yield by attempting to clone rather than leave the mother in tact.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Aug 2, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> FIM'ing won't work on an auto. The veg period is just too short and yield will suffer greatly.
> 
> BTW, you can actually clone an auto plant. There's just no advantage to it as it is not capable of reveging. You just lose lots of yield by attempting to clone rather than leave the mother in tact.


thanks for the help bro. you just saved my little guy from suffering a small yeild.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Aug 2, 2009)

I used the FIM method on my S. Divinorum plants also and it trippled my leaf production.


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Aug 2, 2009)

nice assistance thats gonna help me out this year


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 3, 2009)

shroomyshroom said:


> M Blaze
> 
> update please bro


What do you want to see updated?


----------



## PooreFarmer (Aug 4, 2009)

the first 2 i ever fimmed hermied as soon as they went outside, coincidence?


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 6, 2009)

PooreFarmer said:


> the first 2 i ever fimmed hermied as soon as they went outside, coincidence?


what kind of light did you have them under inside? and what were the outdoor temps? a plant has to be stressed pretty bad to herm


----------



## JOKADATOKA (Aug 6, 2009)

genius post... thanx


----------



## farel2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just read this whole thread!!!! SOoo much good info. I have tried topping but never fimming. Thanks a lot M Blaze for all the Info and EVERYONE for sharing there experinces.

I think shroomyshroom wanted an update on the afghan you gave away to someone who had more room or w/e.

Once I fim ill let everyone know how it goes.

One question: when i Got my clone it was basically topped. SO now i have two main branches already(its about 8 inches tall). iF I FIM both of these two branches, will that be too much weight for each branch or will it just be very bushy then.

Thanks!


----------



## farel2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Also Does Fiming work well if someone wants to do a SOG method? Does it take up to much space or time or does it work good.

Thanks a lot


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Just read this whole thread!!!! SOoo much good info. I have tried topping but never fimming. Thanks a lot M Blaze for all the Info and EVERYONE for sharing there experinces.
> 
> I think shroomyshroom wanted an update on the afghan you gave away to someone who had more room or w/e.
> 
> ...


I will get some update pics of the Afgahn asap.

It shouldnt be too much weight but it should be supported some way so the stem doesnt split down the middle like in the pic below.









farel2 said:


> Also Does Fiming work well if someone wants to do a SOG method? Does it take up to much space or time or does it work good.
> 
> Thanks a lot


I guess that depends on the type of sog setup but im not the best person to ask about sog.


----------



## HempHarvester (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it to late to fim if my plant just started showing pistils about 3 or 4 days ago?


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 9, 2009)

This trick is about redirecting vegitative growth.. At this point you don't want the plant thinking vegitative growth at all..


----------



## farel2 (Aug 9, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> This trick is about redirecting vegitative growth.. At this point you don't want the plant thinking vegitative growth at all..


Thanks for the Help M Blaze


Isnt Veg growth what you would want for something like fimming? SO you can get the extra branches and extra tops?? Sorry if i missed this comment. Dont really understand though.


Thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

HempHarvester said:


> Is it to late to fim if my plant just started showing pistils about 3 or 4 days ago?


As B2K said its done during veg.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Thanks for the Help M Blaze
> 
> 
> Isnt Veg growth what you would want for something like fimming? SO you can get the extra branches and extra tops?? Sorry if i missed this comment. Dont really understand though.
> ...


Yes you are right. B2K was reffering to the question about FIMing during flower.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 9, 2009)

Once flowering has begun a DEADLINE is set.. You want the plant task oriented for flowering, not piddling around growing more branches than it naturally would, that it won't even have time to make the most out of..


----------



## farel2 (Aug 9, 2009)

ahhhh gotcha!!! 

I just fimmed my one plant. It was topped already at like 3 inches and now i Fimmed the two main branches..... So ill see how that goes( will def need to be tied up). I assume Fimming takes a little extra time to make new branches and shoot as opposed to topping right???

Thanks again


----------



## dieselM8 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey dude, great tutorial! Im just wondering what would happen if you cut too little or too much? any defects or it always works?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 11, 2009)

dieselM8 said:


> Hey dude, great tutorial! Im just wondering what would happen if you cut too little or too much? any defects or it always works?


If the cut is wrong a new crown will grow out with no harm done to the plant. Then once the new crown develops you can try again.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 11, 2009)

I used these 2 clones to show everyone what happens if you miss compared to a good FIM. The first pic was deliberatly FIMmed wrong at the same height as the other one which was done right. I was planing to get more pics of them throughout the whole proccess but they are not at my house so I havnt checked up on them as often as I intended to.

I will post up some better pics soon because these pics are shit. I just gotta find where I put my camera  .

This plant was cut wrong and then left to grow a new crown. Then it was FIMmed again so you can see the new branches are higher up. I have also left the lower branches on but they will probably end up getting trimmed off.









This plant was FIMmed correctly so the new branches start much lower down. I would consider this to be an almost perfect start to a huge yielding tree. Once it gets into a bigger pot it can be tied and spread out to encourage those smaller middle branches to grow up and become main branches.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Aug 11, 2009)

top job mbalze


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is the update pics on the Afghan. It has had a very rough life so far being moved around from one place to another and it will be moved once more to somewhere with more room so it can be tied down and spread out. It had one of the main branches snapped off and it got split down the middle as well during one of the moves. The lighting schedule has been all over the place as well but she is still doing very well despite all the drama going on around her.





















This is where the branch broke off so one of the other smaller branches on that part of the limb was turned into a main branch.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the pics!!! I think i did not Fim my enough. It seems as if they are just growing like normal again. Ill keep tyring till i get it. I really want to try out this technique!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome pics on the afgani mblaze


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

does trimming the lower leaves and branches stress the plant?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 12, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> does trimming the lower leaves and branches stress the plant?


No not at all, the plant will thrive after a good trimming.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 12, 2009)

shroomyshroom said:


> awesome pics on the afgani mblaze


cheers mate, she has come along way from the little girl that she was despite the hard life she has had so far. You can see the result the FIM has had on her.


----------



## amsterdamned (Aug 12, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> cheers mate, she has come along way from the little girl that she was despite the hard life she has had so far. You can see the result the FIM has had on her.



awesome stuff


----------



## skunkyhead (Aug 14, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I FIM much earlier than the 2 weeks before flower because I veg for about 6-8 weeks but you can FIM multiple times at various stages. I only choose to FIM once because I am happy with the results I get from doing it once only. By FIMming numerous times over the veg period you could create an absolute monster with many branches.
> 
> 
> Fuck Yeah! I fimmed twice and it is awsome. I'll up some pics tomoz!


----------



## amsterdamned (Aug 19, 2009)

question mblaze... ive fimmed away and had good results so far at 5.2 weeks into flower the ladies are between 1.5 and 2m tall and budding nicley


... ive gone in to my set up today and one of the ladies was completely lay down on her side!!! now ive picked her up and supported her with canes and yo yos but i wondered what sort of damage can i expect from say 12 hours lay down.. will thh root system of been damage to the point where its going to "die off " quicker than the others now ?? has this ever happened to anyone before ??

happy ive got f in heavy buds and lots of bud sites on the canopy but i should have seen this coming really and propped it up earlier eh...

thanks in advnace for the replies


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello, one question, i read that you FIM it when its 1 to 2 ft , how about when its about 6-8" cause some of us got space problems, i got only 2 ft of space to grow , so i usually start flowering at 8-10" sometimes 12" at the most, just want to know if you have done it on a smaller plant, thanks .


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 19, 2009)

amsterdamned, I wouldn't worry too much.. Thats common, almost always pretty harmless, and obviously you did the right thing.. Probably worst in a hydro system where nutrient water bathes the leaves while they lie there.. Pre-empt the others from following though, get them supported too


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 19, 2009)

Grower101, thats what I did when I FIM'd.. Worked fine just as expected..


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 19, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Grower101, thats what I did when I FIM'd.. Worked fine just as expected..



Sweet, thanks born will do that to my next grow that is gonna start in a bout 2 weeks or less and im gonna use this technique , im stoked to try it


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> question mblaze... ive fimmed away and had good results so far at 5.2 weeks into flower the ladies are between 1.5 and 2m tall and budding nicley
> 
> 
> ... ive gone in to my set up today and one of the ladies was completely lay down on her side!!! now ive picked her up and supported her with canes and yo yos but i wondered what sort of damage can i expect from say 12 hours lay down.. will thh root system of been damage to the point where its going to "die off " quicker than the others now ?? has this ever happened to anyone before ??
> ...


It should be fine and will heal itself. I have had similar problems with branches snapping because I didnt tie it up early enough. Also the Afghan that is pictured in this thread has been moved a few times and was just moved again to another location so the same thing happened to it. It fell over in the van and was then in a garage for 2 days in the dark with no water before it was put back in veg in its new home again. Now she is supported and doing fine. Ill get some recent pics of her soon once she is settled in her new room. She is at shoulder height now and will be turned in a week or 2.



Grower101 said:


> Hello, one question, i read that you FIM it when its 1 to 2 ft , how about when its about 6-8" cause some of us got space problems, i got only 2 ft of space to grow , so i usually start flowering at 8-10" sometimes 12" at the most, just want to know if you have done it on a smaller plant, thanks .


The smaller the better. I only FIM at that size because thats the size I get my clones and I like a nice thick trunk to support the trees. I should have mentioned that in the original post but I cant go back and edit it now. (Fucking stupid setup when you cant even edit your own posts. That needs to be changed)


----------



## bigweeds (Aug 19, 2009)

can you fim in flowering???? with young plants im doing 12/12 from seedling????


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

bigweeds said:


> can you fim in flowering???? with young plants im doing 12/12 from seedling????


No it should only be done during veg so the new growths have time to grow into branches.


----------



## amsterdamned (Aug 20, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> amsterdamned, I wouldn't worry too much.. Thats common, almost always pretty harmless, and obviously you did the right thing.. Probably worst in a hydro system where nutrient water bathes the leaves while they lie there.. Pre-empt the others from following though, get them supported too





M Blaze said:


> It should be fine and will heal itself. I have had similar problems with branches snapping because I didnt tie it up early enough. Also the Afghan that is pictured in this thread has been moved a few times and was just moved again to another location so the same thing happened to it. It fell over in the van and was then in a garage for 2 days in the dark with no water before it was put back in veg in its new home again. Now she is supported and doing fine. Ill get some recent pics of her soon once she is settled in her new room. She is at shoulder height now and will be turned in a week or



cheers guys


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 20, 2009)

The smaller the better. I only FIM at that size because thats the size I get my clones and I like a nice thick trunk to support the trees. I should have mentioned that in the original post but I cant go back and edit it now. (Fucking stupid setup when you cant even edit your own posts. That needs to be changed)[/QUOTE]

OK sweet than i prolly FIM at around 6 to 8" , i tried uncle bens topping techinque on my last grow and i got 4 main colas which was cool, but what i want is how you plants look, i dont start with clones i start from seedlings because i dont have a biger grow room so i can keep a mother and clone which sucks lol but hey from seeds is not that bad lol thanks a lot again


----------



## Pot3r (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome info, even tho ima newb and on my first grow, this gave me good ideas for the future, shoot might even try on the first grow, cant hurt from whats been said. but great thread 

+rep


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 20, 2009)

I highly suggest it (or normal topping, or atleast some method) especially on a first grow.. It helps with size management, and for alot of ppl thats a giant and under-estimated issue..


----------



## cantoke (Aug 20, 2009)

Excellent lesson thanks for passing on the wisdom


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 21, 2009)

mblaze you are the man,

I tried it on my sour diesel have three branches coming out the main stem. Heres a pic first try at this technique thanks for making it simple.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 22, 2009)

great info + rep. this will greatly improve my results! (if I can pull it off ) thanx and keep up the great work!


----------



## droch123 (Aug 22, 2009)

i guess you learn something new every day great post


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 22, 2009)

I just hope nobody emnds up dead trying this.. In pribciple it should be safe, , but electricity an water don't mix well, I'd want more than styrofoam protecting me!..
Kick this thing accidentally the wrong way, die an embarrassing death.. Up to the user.. 
If you want to trust grower101 and his optimism then go nuts..


----------



## lumpus (Aug 23, 2009)

tried to +rep BLAZE. 

apparently i need to spread some love before i rep you again.

SO.

+rep blaze, ur a god.


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 23, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> I just hope nobody emnds up dead trying this.. In pribciple it should be safe, , but electricity an water don't mix well, I'd want more than styrofoam protecting me!..
> Kick this thing accidentally the wrong way, die an embarrassing death.. Up to the user..
> If you want to trust grower101 and his optimism then go nuts..



LOL WTF are you talking about, i dont think i said anything with water, or electricity bud, maybe you need to lay down the pipe before reading because your mind seem clouded with those dumb ass post, and i never gave no one any advice or anything so read up, lay down the pipe and come back , because if you just want to hate go find another thread, sorry Blaze for posting this but this guy needs some clarification on what he post lol ..


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 23, 2009)

That was supposed to end up in a different thread criticizing a different person.. I must have had multple windows open, glanced to see who I was replying to, confused your name with the OP of the thread in the other window.. Sorry..
(BTW, that other thread was a dangerous diy)


----------



## 2stoge (Aug 31, 2009)

Mblaze what's going on with the pictures? Its not showing up.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 31, 2009)

2stoge said:


> Mblaze what's going on with the pictures? Its not showing up.


Sorry guys, these pics were loaded onto photobucket and im having a few problems with them at the moment but I will sort it out asap. I want to upload them directly to this site and edit them into the original post but unfortunately it wont let me edit my original posts anymore (stupid setup).

Anyway i'll sort out the photobucket issues.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 31, 2009)

Heres a few more pics of the Afghan from a couple weeks back before it was moved to its new home which it will stay at for the rest of its life. This poor plant has had such a rough life and its not getting any better for it because in its new home its getting very minimal care. It only gets seen every few days and last time he went to check up on her one of the main branches was laying on the floor so it could have been laying there for up to 48 hours.
Oh well at least she is still alive. I will try and get round there to check on her and get some more pics of her. I have to try and get round there to give her another trim because these big ass indica leaves create way too much shade.
































And remember one of the main branches already broke off during one of its moves. The closest branch to the break was then tied up and took over to become a main branch. Just goes to show everyone how tough plants really are.


----------



## devils haze (Sep 4, 2009)

hi MBlaze i can't see te pics on te internet site but i want to fimm my plant can you help me sending some pics to me please??
i just wanna know how to en some pics how to i can read here on the site but i can't se te pics 

thnx DEVILS HAZE


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 4, 2009)

Im told my pics will be viewable again within the next 24 hours so check back in soon. I will bump this thread once I see the pics are working again. Damn photobucket.

Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 5, 2009)

The pics are all working again now, hopefully that doesnt happen again.


----------



## Trypt (Sep 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> The pics are all working again now, hopefully that doesnt happen again.



Question,
After fimming a plant about a month into vegg would it be beneficial to place down a weave of netting to bend the new growth into sections for multiple, smaller coalas?

because i've been reading up and in order to get a very even yeild in terms of weight to nug ratio, this is the best way to go.
People i talk to are kinda over the DUDE THATS A HUGE DANK NUG
they want the perfect little, 1.7-2.2 g nugs

So yes, my next batch i will be fimming based upon your response  i was planning on simply bending but seeing what fim can do, why clone for the same purpose...i can now make $$ off clones in the meantime


----------



## c5rftw (Sep 6, 2009)

dude you just helped me so much. thanks for the detailed pics. and btw, very heady buds!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> FIM stands for ''Fuck I Missed'' and im not sure how it got that name because its very simple to do.


I think it is referring to missing when u have attempted to Top a plant. Most good things r discovered by accident.


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 9, 2009)

Trypt said:


> Question,
> After fimming a plant about a month into vegg would it be beneficial to place down a weave of netting to bend the new growth into sections for multiple, smaller coalas?
> 
> because i've been reading up and in order to get a very even yeild in terms of weight to nug ratio, this is the best way to go.
> ...


You can use some type of netting to grow your plants through it. Thats called SCROG (Screen of green). I dont like the hassle of using screens but many people do it with great success. FIMming goes hand in hand with SCROG growing as it helps to get that wide canopy so you can make the most out of using the screen/netting.

FIMming also does well with supercropping/bending and also with training/LST. Basically combining some of these methods is the best way to maximise your yield.


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 9, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I think it is referring to missing when u have attempted to Top a plant. Most good things r discovered by accident.


I think FIM originally stood for something else but nobody can tell me what that was. I used to call it ''Pinching'' because thats just what I did. I would just pinch out the top growth with my fingers. I never tried it with scissors or knew it was called FIM until I seen it online. 
I FIMmed my last grow with scissors but then went back to the pinching method because thats just what im used to.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I think FIM originally stood for something else but nobody can tell me what that was. I used to call it ''Pinching'' because thats just what I did. I would just pinch out the top growth with my fingers. I never tried it with scissors or knew it was called FIM until I seen it online.
> I FIMmed my last grow with scissors but then went back to the pinching method because thats just what im used to.


Some say FIM stands for "fuck I missed" LOL 

The more I FIM the more I see it's just the same as topping, but more precise. Topping removes the top (@ the second or 3rd node), where as FIMMING is just removing the growing tip (above the first exposed node). 

I'm also giving up the scissors... as this may unnecessarily cut part of the new fan leaves off - leaving them deformed. I can post a pic of the deformed fan leaves if anyone doesn't know I'm taking about.

Posting this pic again, for example.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 9, 2009)

About 10years ago on overgrow nobody knew what FIM stood for.. Then all of a sudden fuck I missed came around.. The question is whether that fact resurfaced, or was cleverly created after the fact.. I kind of assume the latter..


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 9, 2009)

FIMing is topping at a point where the two newest nodes have not yet stretched apart.. The result 'at the cut point' is the same as UB's topping method for 4 colas except more compact.. I empasized the point because this method leaves more nodes behind the cut point, UB's only leaves the two..
And btw, scrog can be hellish! I really respect those guys like kalikitsune who have mastered it, but the words 'never again' are deep in my heart.. Word of advice, use a grid of string, or something you can just cuts right the fuck out of there incase it turns against you and starts hurting your plants..


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

i was joking, but after a little searching the best I can tell "FIM or fimmed - Stands for '****, I missed'. Refers to attempting to cut the growth shoot of a plant so that it grows into multiple branches instead of one. The phrase comes from how easy it is to miss the tiny growth shoot." 

Makes sense to me, because using the 80% rule you can hit or miss the uppermost growing shoot. 

The most simple way to FIM without missing is to closely examine the uppermost growing shoot, spread the tiny fan leaves apart, and nip out the tiny bud revealed within... either with your finger nails, tiny scissors, or sharp razor blade.

If you clip 80% of the growing tip (as explained in many FAQ)  you're likely to miss the growing tip and clip the new fan leaves which isn't a good thing. 

Rather than hijacking this thread I'm continue on my journal


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 9, 2009)

It doesn't matter how far down the apical meristem you clip as long as you don't damage or remove the actual node..


----------



## RUSHOE (Sep 11, 2009)

m blaze really got ur stuff down man .....Thanx for putting this on here


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> It doesn't matter how far down the apical meristem you clip as long as you don't damage or remove the actual node..


Please explain what the apical meristem has to do with FIM? We're not working on a cellular level here. 


What you want to remove is the apical bud, so that the plant auxins are redistributed.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 11, 2009)

Tsk tsk.. Thats basic plant biology.. auxin travels downward from the apical meristem inside the topmost shoot.. Auxin tells a plant to grow for main height dominance.. Alter that signal, and more growth energy will be diverted to secondaries.. In the case of topping/FIM all energy is diverted obviously, but LST works on the same principle.. Uncle Ben has explained it fairly well in his thread a few times...


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 17, 2009)

kiss-ass Blaze, thank you so much! You were right. My harvest was a bit disappointing because I was expecting at least 5 oz per plant and I only got 3-4 but Macy gave me 5.5 oz! I'd say that's quite a difference since she was under the same conditions as the other 9 except that I FIM'd her several weeks before I decided to FIM them too! Thank you for your experience and your thread. kiss-ass


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 20, 2009)

If they were from seed, then that kind of yield variation is common.. Hope you got a clone from your good one if they were seeds..


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 20, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> If they were from seed, then that kind of yield variation is common.. Hope you got a clone from your good one if they were seeds..


No, they were all clones from my mothers.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 20, 2009)

Bet the root system explained it all then..


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 20, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Bet the root system explained it all then..


They were in the same type of pots with the same soil, light, air, etc... I think it was the FIM


----------



## amsterdamned (Sep 22, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> They were in the same type of pots with the same soil, light, air, etc... I think it was the FIM



nah its more likley to be the factthat your light distribution has a "good spot in the room". ive just popped onto do the same thanks for the thread i got my best crop of to date with fim method and mblaze tying techniques etc  happy dayz couldnt be arsed taking shots as i was to busy trimmin and bubbling  thanks again bro

edit : again ill mention the fact that you HAVE TOO tidy up the bottoms of the plants vigorously.. do much much more than you think. top tip for fimmers


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 28, 2009)

This is awesome thanks M BLAZE. You are my inspiration for many projects, and grow styles. Thanks man. Off to the grow room with the trimmers I go


----------



## bender420 (Sep 28, 2009)

+Reps, really appreciate your help bud.

Quick questions. 

How early can I FIM. Say my plant is healthy can I FIM at 6-8in height?

Can I FIM my plants over and over throughout the veg?


----------



## Johnboh (Oct 9, 2009)

Followed this guide and used that Fimming image as a guide as well. Fimmed when the plant was only 4 inches tall.

now weeks later this is what I have







I gotta say Fimming is the way to go!


----------



## shake shake (Oct 9, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Oh haha that makes sense with the cfl. no worries then if it doesnt affect your buds. just thought it might
> funny it's Jack Herer though. I just got a zip of some indoor Jack from a buddy haha. perrrrrrty dank


 man this is the stuff iam talking bout!!!!!!! you cant die if you havent lived. thanks a whole lot mblaze. iam trying to find ya grow jurnals man. havent quit got the hang of this computer. but i will be in contact for sure


----------



## danni (Oct 17, 2009)

Is it a possibilty to start FIM clones ?


----------



## bender420 (Oct 17, 2009)

danni said:


> Is it a possibilty to start FIM clones ?


I do it last time once they were fully rooted, after I transplanted the rooted rockwool cubes to a coco. Fed them 0.6 EC as soon as I felt like they caught on in a few days from transplant boom I FIMMED em. I really like it because now there is a lot of branching starting from a very lower part of the plant. 

Mine look similar to the pic above, perhaps not as crazy as the dude's above but this was my first time. The results I got are like doing a screen of green without the screen.


----------



## grow4joe (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks mblaze, ive been thinking of fimming my next grow for a while, i was just going to grow four girls but i may just grow one or two and fim them now that ive seen your results. 
Top notch shit my man, top notch 


.G4J.


----------



## d3thr0w (Oct 17, 2009)

is this similar to pinching? cuz i did this to one of my plants and it got really nice results, made my plant very bushy, short node lenght, and about 6 tops!


----------



## sgt.stiffy (Oct 21, 2009)

im very interested in this method, i am going to try it with my scrog


----------



## jolly8541 (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried this with my current grow, but I don't think that I pinched the growing tip back far enough. I think that I got the same result from tying my V shaped clones until the lower growth caught up with the main stem. Question, in matters where growing height is limited, should I trim the lower growth on the plant. I use flouros and have a pretty solid canopy, but the lower portion of the plant doesn't get much light. If I trim the lower growth in this type of situation would this increase my main bud growth?


----------



## Art909 (Nov 4, 2009)

Found what I needid!, Thanks and great work!


----------



## barstyle (Nov 29, 2009)

MBlaze... Love it. Thanks to you from me and all my friends that now use this technique. Results don't lie, this is the best way to increase yield on small plants.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for this thread M-Blaze, it explains just about everything.

Two of the clones I bought have already been FIMed and being a newbie it drove me nuts at first. I had no idea what was going on, but this explains a lot.

I was trying to decide between the 4 cola topping technique and FIMing, but unless my eyes deceive me, your plant got one heck of a lot more colas then the 4 I would get from topping. 

I'd like to do it with my other plants, but does this have to be done above the second node like with UB topping technique, or can it be done at any stage of the plants growth? (while in veg of course)

And just out of curiosity, have you tried this technique on a polyploidy?


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 30, 2009)

Approx. 30 hrs. & no reply. I guess I'm on my own.

I'll try it with my plants the way they are and report my results for anyone else with the same question. 

Have a good one.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 30, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Thanks for this thread M-Blaze, it explains just about everything.
> 
> Two of the clones I bought have already been FIMed and being a newbie it drove me nuts at first. I had no idea what was going on, but this explains a lot.
> 
> ...



u can FIM at any time on any node, but you want to do it to the highest nodes so the lower branches could catch up. for a lot of strains u can even fim right before flowering. &#9830;


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info +rep

I just FIMmed 4 of the 6 plants that need it. The other 2 didn't have top growth at the right stage, or they're not currently making a node (don't know which is the right way to say it. lol), so I'll try those 2 tommorow. Hopefully I didn't mess it up too bad. lol


----------



## bender420 (Nov 30, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Cool, thanks for the info +rep
> 
> I just FIMmed 4 of the 6 plants that need it. The other 2 didn't have top growth at the right stage, or they're not currently making a node (don't know which is the right way to say it. lol), so I'll try those 2 tommorow. Hopefully I didn't mess it up too bad. lol



You will be aight, it is pretty difficult to mess it up.


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 1, 2009)

bender420 said:


> You will be aight, it is pretty difficult to mess it up.


and if you do mess it up, it will always grow back. it's a plant


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi again everyone. I'm happy to report that the 5 plants that I topped all started that lower case y branching below the FIM and have started branching like crazy, but the tops aren't growing out as fast as I would have liked, in fact barely at all, and on some of them the tips where I made the cut are kind of turning brown. Is this normal?

Also, the 2 clones that I bought that came from a FIMed plant, does anyone know what I can expect from them? In other words, do I have to FIM them to get more than 1 cola or will they grow more than 1 cola all by themselves? Has anyone grown a clone that came from a FIMed plant?

One more question, if the clones that came FIMed will grow more than 1 main stem, how do I identify them from other stems?


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

OK, just took some pics, hope this helps. First let me warn you, my cam sucks, even at this resolution - 1280 x 1024 (1.3mp) which is it's highest setting. I'll be getting a decent digital camera with this harvest.... hopefully.

These plants came to me as clones, I've been growing all but 1 of them for 3 weeks. Because of a newbie mistake their growth has been stunted a bit. I added Bone Meal & Blood Meal to FFOF. Only 2 tablespoons of each in each 5 gallon pot. But that was enough to cause nute burns which as it turns out causes thin & underdeveloped roots. The sad storie's here including a pic of the roots, if you wanna take a look. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/279949-nute-burns-tansplant-flush-clone.html I've only been seeing a damaged leaf here & there on the other 7 plants, so the burning is minor and hopefully it will stop in about a week or so.

Another newbie mistake I made was using my PH tester (probe type) to test the PH in the water, and I'm just finding out that it's not accurate at all for water. I'll be buying PH test strips before I water them which will be tommorow. You might notice that they're drooping a little, but the stores are closed and I'm also hoping that starving them for water a few hours might encourage their roots to expand and seek out water.

That said, if anyone sees anything else that I might be doing wrong please let me know. I'm learning fast, but I'm still a newbie.

OK, now on to the plants. The first two are the Opiums, these are the 2 that came to me from a FIMed mother, at least I think. The only other possibility for the crazy branching, from what I'm told, is that it cam from a polyploidy, which I highly doubt.

The Opium 1 is 7.5" and the Opium 2 is 6.5". The only questions I have on these 2 plants is if I can expect more than 1 main stem or if I have to FIM it to get more than 1. And if I can expect more than 1 without FIMing it, then how do I tell which ones are the main stems so I don't clip them and turn them into clones.

The next two are my Durban Poisons, they're both 5". On both plants the first pics are them, the 2nd pics are examples of the y branching which I think means the FIM worked, and the rest are pics of the FIM spot. 

The next plant is my NY Diesel, she's 6.5". I'm not sure if I did this one right. Pic 1 is the plant, pic 2 is an example of the y branching, but as you can see the new branch isn't very developed, they pretty much all look like those 2. Pic 3 is a piece I broke off by accident from the FIM spot while taking the pics, I'm pretty sure it was just the side leaves, but if that was the start of a main stem then I made a big boo boo. The rest are of the FIM site.

The next two plants are my Blueberrys, at least one of them is. I'm pretty sure one is a Mendocino County Purp, and I think it's # 1 being it's almost twice the size of #2. (A few people have told me that Blueberries are "tempermental" so I figure the smaller one must be the blueberry) I won't know for sure which is which till they flower and one turns purple. #1 is 6" and #2 is 3.5". The first pics are of the plants, the second pics are examples of the y branching, and the rest are of the FIM site.

The last one is the Purple Passion, I've only been growing her for 2 weeks this Monday. I had to replant her because she had a real bad reaction to the nute burn, but that's another story. I FIMed her with the rest (Monday) before I realized that she was going to have to be replanted, and her growth has been severly stunted, she's only 1.5", about a half inch bigger than when I got her. The first pic is of the plant and the others are of the FIM site. Because of her stunted growth I doubt if anyone can say if it worked or not. I just threw her in there in case anyone wanted to see a very small plant that was recently FIMed.

So the qustion I have, other than the ones on the Opiums, is if anyone can tell if the FIMs are taking hold or if I have to redo them. Can you tell from the Y branching that's started on all except the NY Diesel? Or do I have to wait for the FIM spots to grow and see if I get any new main stems from that spot?

Sorry for posting soo many pics, but my cam stinks and I wanted to try to make sure that I was taking pics of what you needed to see, not that I'm sure what that is yet.

I'm really trying to learn, so if anyone can tell me what I should be looking for, what I should expect to see, or when I should expect to see it I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks M~Blaze
I will Always Fim My Plants!!!!


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm having trouble telling the sex. I'm a newbie so maybe I should have not FIMed any before I had some grows under my belt, but 2 came to me with FIM characteristics (I guess they came from a mother that was FIMed) so I FIMed the rest.

I finally saw what I think to be "white hairs" but I'm not sure if this is a preflower or just another branch starting.

The 2nd & 3rd pic are of the same node from different angles. You really can't see the white hairs in the 2nd pic.

I'd appreciate the help, I'm trying to learn what to look for. I'm a newbie, but I'm a fast learner.

+rep for any help.


----------



## Mr. StankyFingas (Dec 10, 2009)

Danny, Males will have little club shape characteristics forming between the creeses of the branches (shows earliest near the tops) and the females will sprout little white hairs. How drastically have you increased your dark period and how long ago did you do it? If you want them to bud as fast as possible, then 10 hrs of light and 14 of darkness should deffinatly get em goin. Just make sure on your dark period it is completely dark with no light cracks what so ever: this could cause budding problems as well.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 16, 2009)

So... I decided to try fimming one of my plants, and Im pretty sure I screwed it up. After three days the node has regrown it appears. Or perhaps I did do it right? I have no fucking clue. Im only used to topping, and fimming seems so much more complicated to me. Cut too little, and the node just grows like normal. Cut too much and you end up topping it. Is that about right?

Here is a couple of pics of it:


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 16, 2009)

id say u gt 3 tops there now m8. looks gd 2 me.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Dec 19, 2009)

whats the differences between this and topping?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 20, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> whats the differences between this and topping?


According to another thread on here about fimming its really the same thing except you take off the very tip of the new growth, but with topping you're typically removing multiple nodes.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 20, 2009)

plus with fimming its a quicker recovery and more tops from the process,, however topping will give clones so depends on ya methods i suppose, i fimmed mine this time round 2 see how it goes


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr. StankyFingas said:


> Danny, Males will have little club shape characteristics forming between the creeses of the branches (shows earliest near the tops) and the females will sprout little white hairs. How drastically have you increased your dark period and how long ago did you do it? If you want them to bud as fast as possible, then 10 hrs of light and 14 of darkness should deffinatly get em goin. Just make sure on your dark period it is completely dark with no light cracks what so ever: this could cause budding problems as well.


I'm not trying to bud them yet. They're already mature since I bought them as clones (the nodes are alternating which I'm told is a sure sign). I'll be flowering 2 weeks from Fri.

I think they're fem, but I just wanted some reconfirmation. The dispensories around here (where I bought clones) leave a lot to be desired.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 22, 2009)

I did something stupid guys, a newbie mistake.

I was having trouble filling my 8th & final pot, I kept getting clippings instead of clones and I had no fluoros. So I finally got a rooted clone (Purple Passion) about 3 or 4 weeks ago and I started growing her in a cup to build up roots before putting her in a 5 gallon pot. Anyway, I FIMmed the other 7 plants about 4 or 5 days after I got her and without thinking I FIMed her too. She was about 1 1/2".

Since then she hasn't grown at all. She's still alive and I just transplanted her out of FFOF because she was getting nute burns. Her roots haven't grown either. Strangest thing I've ever seen actually. No death, no growth, just staying the same.

Is she ever gonna snap out of it, or do I have to clip her and re-root her like a clipping, or is she a goner?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 22, 2009)

Id think it was the nute burn that stopped the growth as opposed to fimming it. Im sure it did a lot of damage to the roots for it to completely stop growing. Just keep it in something mild for now, and hope for the best.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 22, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Id think it was the nute burn that stopped the growth as opposed to fimming it. Im sure it did a lot of damage to the roots for it to completely stop growing. Just keep it in something mild for now, and hope for the best.


 
Yeah, this new dirt I got for clones is supposed to be almost nute free. 

But I have other clones that got the nute burn too and I can't beleive the root growth I've seen since I started adding Mycorrhiza only 4 days ago. 1 inch roots are now 3 inches and thick as heck, even with the nute burns. They're all in the more mild dirt now, and I added even more Mycorrhiza.

I have the one that I topped in a pepsi dome again to give her 99% humidity, and I put her back under fluoros for the mean time. Her roots have had 0 change from 3 or 4 weeks ago even with the Mycorrhiza. And she stopped growing right after I FIMmed, stoped everything right in it's tracks. Even has tiny little leaves that were coming out under the main sets of leaves, and they're still tiny.

I'll keep watching her, but if I don't see any new growth in a week or so, what should I try next? Rerooting?

And I'm kinda wondering what she'd do if I threw her into flower in 2 1/2 weeks when I flower the rest.

I know that you're not supposed to FIM till the root system is big enough to handle it, and her root system is about 1/2 inch long and thin.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe rooting compound would help? I dont have experience with clones, so Im not too useful 

Has the clone been over-watered in any way? That could inhibit root development as well. I picked a seedling up at my dads that hadn't grown in a week. The medium was saturated and the taproot hadn't grown at all during this time. Now Ive got to get it in fighting shape before giving it back to him.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Dec 22, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Maybe rooting compound would help? I dont have experience with clones, so Im not too useful
> 
> Has the clone been over-watered in any way? That could inhibit root development as well. I picked a seedling up at my dads that hadn't grown in a week. The medium was saturated and the taproot hadn't grown at all during this time. Now Ive got to get it in fighting shape before giving it back to him.


 
I'm using a powder rooting hormone, I reapplied it to her 3 times now, and Mycorrhiza twice. And I haven't overwatered, I've been very carefull not to on any of my plants. I may have underwatered a little bit as I was learning.

Her conditions are exactly the same as the clones except now the clones are under the HIDs and she's under a humidity dome & fluoros now. (did that tonight after transplant).

I just don't know what to do with her anymore, and I can't see any other reason for the stoppage in growth except FIMming her too early.


----------



## tightpockt (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok..Here's a few newb questions. 
1. Just so I make sure I got the basics down. You FIM the new growth and it produces two offshoots..do you then FIM those two offshoots to produce 4 and then 8 etc..?
2. If that is how it works how much would it increase the VEG stage if you were to combine it with the SCROG method? 
3. Can you FIM and SCROG at the same time?


----------



## bender420 (Dec 28, 2009)

tightpockt said:


> Ok..Here's a few newb questions.
> 1. Just so I make sure I got the basics down. You FIM the new growth and it produces two offshoots..do you then FIM those two offshoots to produce 4 and then 8 etc..?
> 
> 1. The amount of new bud sites that are formed can vary between strains a lot. I had 5 tops show up on Himalayan Gold from one session of FIMMING and only 3 on the OG Kush.
> ...


3. Absolutely, in fact FIMMING and SCROG go together like a charm.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

howlong do u generally have 2 wait before seeing a new set of leaves emerge, reason for asking its bin 9 days since i fimmed my girls and there is now 6 shoots with little leaves sprouting frm them also q yellow. is this about right or did it take longer than usual for the new growth to emerge


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 28, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> howlong do u generally have 2 wait before seeing a new set of leaves emerge, reason for asking its bin 9 days since i fimmed my girls and there is now 6 shoots with little leaves sprouting frm them also q yellow. is this about right or did it take longer than usual for the new growth to emerge


When I fimmed my plant, id say it took around 3 days for the top growth to really take off. The lower branches never really took off like the top 3, but they were already well developed anyways.

Any chance you can get pics up? Im not liking the sound of the yellowing. Thats probably why your plant is growing slowly.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/286734-ok-hands-up-one-need.html have look here im putting the slow growth and yellow growth dwn to day/ night temps being excessive. see wat u think it is my first time fimming


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 28, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/286734-ok-hands-up-one-need.html have look here im putting the slow growth and yellow growth dwn to day/ night temps being excessive. see wat u think it is my first time fimming


I replied to your thread.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 28, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> howlong do u generally have 2 wait before seeing a new set of leaves emerge, reason for asking its bin 9 days since i fimmed my girls and there is now 6 shoots with little leaves sprouting frm them also q yellow. is this about right or did it take longer than usual for the new growth to emerge


sounds right, it can vary a lot because of so many variable.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

thnx u 2s much appreciated i had heard new growth was suppposed to appear after 2- 3 days so i was slightly cocerned


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 1, 2010)

can i pick ya brains on summit else? new growth is coming through at speedy rate now but leaves are v yellow all over new growth and the leaves are somewhat thin if u know wat i mean, lookin at info sounds like an iron or copper def which it cud be as ihad nute lockout which is now sorted thanx to thorough flush. i have a foliar feed harpin alpha beta protein which stimulates aggressive growth hormones and also has trace elements of iron and copper ,, iam going to use this wat u think about it? i assume th enew growth shud be green like rest of plant , first time fimmer usually jus grow christmas trees


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 1, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> can i pick ya brains on summit else? new growth is coming through at speedy rate now but leaves are v yellow all over new growth and the leaves are somewhat thin if u know wat i mean, lookin at info sounds like an iron or copper def which it cud be as ihad nute lockout which is now sorted thanx to thorough flush. i have a foliar feed harpin alpha beta protein which stimulates aggressive growth hormones and also has trace elements of iron and copper ,, iam going to use this wat u think about it? i assume th enew growth shud be green like rest of plant , first time fimmer usually jus grow christmas trees


Never used the product, so no idea. Ive never had much luck with treating deficiencies with foliar feeding. I hope it'll go better for you. Hopefully the flush gets everything taken care of.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 2, 2010)

cheers dave the flush did work wonders 1 plant whos leaves were all twisted up are now smiling outstretched 4 the lights  and the others look gd . only prob i still have is the new yellow grwth, i have looked at hundreds of help threads and the only thing that causes nw grwth to come through yellow while plant stays nice and green is iron or copper def, only 1 way to find out


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jan 5, 2010)

what FIM'ing can do


----------



## jackazz (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pics, I used to top my plants (until now) looks like i'll be fimming them from now on. Never heard of it till now.


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 9, 2010)

I love this technique already. I fimmed a couple plants a couple days ago - first time I've ever done this. Already bouncing back with a bunch of budding shoots..(link for pics).


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 9, 2010)

I was wondering if this technique is worth doing with autoflowering strains, or is their cycle so short that it's best to just let them grow?

I'll definitely be trying this when I run out of autoflowering seeds.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 10, 2010)

try fimming jus 1 and see wat appens? i thought about it but didnt have the balls, like that thread said all brits are pussies. WTF lol


----------



## NSW (Jan 12, 2010)

i have never tried this technique. But after seeing the photos i will definitally try it on a plant or two. Thanks


----------



## algeezy509 (Jan 18, 2010)

gotta fem especially if you're doing small scrog makes it easier to navigate the limbs where you want them


----------



## young moca (Jan 19, 2010)

algeezy509 said:


> gotta fem especially if you're doing small scrog makes it easier to navigate the limbs where you want them


 i just pinch it off with my nail


----------



## uevans910 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very well done, just Great!


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 22, 2010)

so i went through 20 pages and didn't see this question, so i have to ask, can you over FIM? like do alot of FIM'ing at one time... will that hurt the plant? im guessing no but just gotta make sure lol


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 23, 2010)

no answer?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 23, 2010)

Why do you want to fim alot? Mblaze just fims once I think, and he grows trees from that.


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 23, 2010)

i just fimmed my plant four days ago and this is what it looks like now.
is that what its supposed to look like?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

yup nice job,, looks like u gt 4 coming through there,, mine done the same although two on the actual topping location are bigger than the other new growth,, now they in flower will pop some pics up if u wanna see the outcome


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 24, 2010)

alright, thanks sweetsmoker, and yeah i'd like to see the outcome GL on the grow


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

The Waiter said:


> alright, thanks sweetsmoker, and yeah i'd like to see the outcome GL on the grow


 
thnx bud u 2  heres one with four tops

then one wit three and 1 which didnt av none of it and just grew back the same .


----------



## Pacific (Jan 27, 2010)

absolutely beautiful..a picture says a thousand words


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers pacific, hope it gives peeps agd idea of wat fimmin will do for u.


----------



## Jmannizzy (Feb 1, 2010)

That is so awesome I actually FIM'd one of my plants on accident and was like wtf thats some crazy looking shit and then I come on here and am like wow im going to do it on purpose next time lol.


----------



## olishell (Feb 4, 2010)

Very informative,and appreciated.I'm going to have to try this.TY


----------



## Pacific (Feb 5, 2010)

M Blaze said:


> Sticky yes but close NO! Closing this thread would serve no purpose at all. I welcome all comments and questions so why would I want the thread closed?


just a silly question...is this same as Lollypopping?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 5, 2010)

Pacific said:


> just a silly question...is this same as Lollypopping?


Lord no. Lollipopping is removing the bottom third of the plant during early flowering.


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Feb 26, 2010)

thnx for the great guide on FIM,ing


----------



## Alwayz.HI808 (Feb 28, 2010)

This iz awesome, Ive never seen anyone do this over here in Hawaii.Thankz M BLAZE!


----------



## Haluk (Mar 8, 2010)

Just a quick note to thank you and inform you that this small "how to" worked for me at my very first fim. I got 4 shoots (possibly more??? some shoots look like branch but may as well be leaves, not sure yet). Either way, I am a happy grower


----------



## Haluk (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is just to show you what happens when you stick to this how to (see attachments). This is my first fim and I am happy with the result. First pic is 2 days after fim. Rest of pics are 1 week after fim.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, hows the FIMming going? I been away from the internet forums for a while so I do apologize to all those whos questions and pm's have gone unanswered. I will try to reply to you all even though it may be a bit late. 

I dont like not being able to edit my original post to add more info and detail to keep it up to date. It would make things a lot easier for everyone if the original post contained as much up to date info as possible rather than people having to search through all the pages in the thread.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Mar 16, 2010)

hey M blaze welcome back, great thread learned heaps, ive fim my last batch abd about to stich to flowering there looking great, just 1 quesiton ive cut clones and i usually grow the clones to about 15cm to 20cm before translanting under MH, when transplanting it takes about a week for them to start growing agina, so my question is can i Fim and transplant in the same time, so all the shock happens in 1 step or is that too much stress?


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 19, 2010)

LeeroySlim said:


> hey M blaze welcome back, great thread learned heaps, ive fim my last batch abd about to stich to flowering there looking great, just 1 quesiton ive cut clones and i usually grow the clones to about 15cm to 20cm before translanting under MH, when transplanting it takes about a week for them to start growing agina, so my question is can i Fim and transplant in the same time, so all the shock happens in 1 step or is that too much stress?


If the clone has rooted and has 4 true sets of leaves then it will be safe to FIM. Basically the smaller they are when you start the better results you will get. If you want to see the differences for yourself you could try FIMming a few of them at different times. It makes the grow more interesting as well to compare plants of the same strain that were FIMmed at different times.


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 19, 2010)

is there an ideal time to fim?


----------



## TheHashCash (Mar 21, 2010)

my white widow is currently at 5cm (1.5 weeks old) .
what is the ideal height to FIM it?


----------



## EdGreyfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, just tried this for the first time today on pair of 18" dj shorts blueberry's. I think I did it right, but I'll have to wait and see how it comes out.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Mar 24, 2010)

hey mate thanks for your reply u been very helpful, 1 last question would you recomend FIMming for an outdoor grow?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 24, 2010)

This technique is awesome. Thanks M Blaze. I have been practicing on some bag seeds that I am only using for experimentation. I fim'd when my plant was 6-8" or less and ended up getting 4 new potential bud sites. I just fim'd a bigger plant that is about 1 foot tall, but I believe I did it incorrectly. I only cut the middle part of the new growth and basically left the two branches of new growth alone.


----------



## Phase420 (Mar 25, 2010)

What up MBlaze! I was just woundering if you could check my BLUE MYSTIC plant out and let me know how I did on my "FIM" job......THANKS! 
*Picture 1- BEFORE*
*Picture 2- AFTER*


----------



## purplecream (Mar 29, 2010)

hey m blaze, great thread. i have a question tho, what node you do fim a clone on??


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you guys know if I transplanted and fim'd my plants at 20 days old, if it would shock it too much?


----------



## jjbt420 (Apr 7, 2010)

anything after the second set of leaves should be fine


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe I should transplant and give it a few days to recover and then fim it? Not really sure what is the "right" move


----------



## Artifact Peep show (Apr 13, 2010)

this was a legit help i tried fiming on one of my plants before reading this and the pictures here helped me confirm its going successfully so thanks for the post up


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 13, 2010)

so im a little confused, it says to fold over the fan leaves, so u dont cut them right? But in the animated picture it shows the fim location with a line going through the fan leaves. can u please clarify this for me. thnx


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, don't cut the fan leaves, Just the tip of the new growth in the middle.


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 13, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Yeah, don't cut the fan leaves, Just the tip of the new growth in the middle.


alright good to know. thnx man


----------



## yadayada (Apr 15, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Yeah, don't cut the fan leaves, Just the tip of the new growth in the middle.


 
Oh crap, i went with the picture...will my plants be extra bushy now? I only did 2 plants, the others (luckily) weren't at the right stage of growth...


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

silly question im sure but ...in lamens terms should fimming promote three colas per branch? i topped a plant above node 2 and fimmed two of the branches about 10 days ago and now each branch has 3 shoots on it ...it looks strange. also i only fimmed two branches but all four are growing the three shoots.


----------



## **stayblunted626** (Apr 18, 2010)

Wowo Man This Amazing +rep


----------



## stoup1187 (Apr 21, 2010)

i've read that by topping the plant it could cause the bud to be less potent even though it gets a bigger yield. is this true?


----------



## roosba (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for the info. I have read about this several times and from different sources, but no one has explained and shown it better as far as I am concerned. I just tried this 4 days ago and accidentally it worked on 2 plants so far. at least it looks good so far. thanks again!


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Mblaze here is my 2 Thai S.S & 1 unknown bagseed I justed Fim'ed...how'ed I do?? before & after shots....they are 31 dayz old....


----------



## UPfreebird (Apr 28, 2010)

I love this website!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 1, 2010)

Hey MBLAZE this is what i get out of yer fiming
[video=youtube;9mEd9kGr5tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEd9kGr5tA[/video]


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 1, 2010)

lol evryones still mblaze this mblaze that,, i dont think he even on this site anymore lads n lasses, when was the last time he replied to anyone? still a useful thread though, def one to keep open


----------



## uptosumpn (May 1, 2010)

Now those mini trees will make MBlaze proud!!! they look Fantastic! gonna be some fucking monsters!!!!


----------



## Phase420 (May 1, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> lol evryones still mblaze this mblaze that,, i dont think he even on this site anymore lads n lasses, when was the last time he replied to anyone? still a useful thread though, def one to keep open


its really only been a month since hes been in this thread. Hes proably growing some insane ganja and need to give it extra personal time.


----------



## azoo (May 1, 2010)

massive plant


----------



## azoo (May 1, 2010)

can any thing go wrong after fimming my buddy said after he did it the cut spots didnt grow is tht possible can some one message me


----------



## rzza (May 1, 2010)

he polly cut too low making it a 'topping' job? thats my opinion.


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 2, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> its really only been a month since hes been in this thread. Hes proably growing some insane ganja and need to give it extra personal time.


heres hoping,  most peeps have moved sites, cud do without losing another top grower


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 3, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey MBLAZE this is what i get out of yer fiming
> [video=youtube;9mEd9kGr5tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEd9kGr5tA[/video]


is your 1lb monster topped or fimmed?


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> lol evryones still mblaze this mblaze that,, i dont think he even on this site anymore lads n lasses, when was the last time he replied to anyone? still a useful thread though, def one to keep open





sweetsmoker said:


> heres hoping,  most peeps have moved sites, cud do without losing another top grower


Yeah shame on me for not being as active on the forums as I used to be . Ive even had to give up the growing due to work commitments which dont leave me much time (or energy) to tend to any plants . I do check in here as often I can but unfortunately I havnt had enough time lately to read everything and reply to everyone but I do see all your posts. I am trying to reply to everyones PM's as well so I apologize for the delay. I still like to use some of the time I spend on here to quietly browse new threads and catch up on a few journals that interest me but I havnt forgotten about you all, just hard to fit you all in.






headbandrocker said:


> is there an ideal time to fim?





TheHashCash said:


> what is the ideal height to FIM it?


Id say when the plant has 4 true sets of leaves is the best time but it all depends on how your intending to grow it.




LeeroySlim said:


> hey mate thanks for your reply u been very helpful, 1 last question would you recomend FIMming for an outdoor grow?


Yeah the principals and results the same. Just make sure the branches are supported well and the base of the main branches are tied and supported to prevent the stem splitting.



purplecream said:


> hey m blaze, great thread. i have a question tho, what node you do fim a clone on??


Ive received clones of different sizes so it varies. Usually I FIM a couple days after planting them in pots. As long as they have the minimum 4 sets of leaves they are good to go.




bongmarley2009 said:


> Do you guys know if I transplanted and fim'd my plants at 20 days old, if it would shock it too much?


Ive always FIMmed a couple days after transplanting. 20 days old = Refer to the 4 leaf rule. 




shmow52 said:


> so im a little confused, it says to fold over the fan leaves, so u dont cut them right? But in the animated picture it shows the fim location with a line going through the fan leaves. can u please clarify this for me. thnx


Just the new growth in the middle and leave the leaves on the side. Remember you dont have to use scissors, you can use your fingers to rip out the new growth instead. 




rzza said:


> silly question im sure but ...in lamens terms should fimming promote three colas per branch? i topped a plant above node 2 and fimmed two of the branches about 10 days ago and now each branch has 3 shoots on it ...it looks strange. also i only fimmed two branches but all four are growing the three shoots.


Basically FIMming will create 4 main branches. How many main colas each branch produces depends on how its grown. Pretty much any branch/cola can be encouraged to become a main using some LST.




stoup1187 said:


> i've read that by topping the plant it could cause the bud to be less potent even though it gets a bigger yield. is this true?


No, not at all.




azoo said:


> can any thing go wrong after fimming my buddy said after he did it the cut spots didnt grow is tht possible can some one message me


The only thing that can go wrong is that you dont cut enough or you cut too much and neither of them will kill your plant. Growth may be slowed for a few days but thats all so nothing to worry about


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

i asked that question because i topped all my girls, mostly above the second node. then i FIMed a couple of them ....the ones i fimmed have three sets of leaves, like this ....


----------



## Phase420 (May 8, 2010)

Told you he still comes around!! Lol


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 9, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Told you he still comes around!! Lol


 you sure did.. lol and mblaze we appreciate ya time, a little experienced advise can help a lot of peeps out. respect, hope u keepin on top


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 12, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> is your 1lb monster topped or fimmed?


 Just FIMMED!!


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 12, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Just FIMMED!!


 did you fim every branch ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 12, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> did you fim every branch ?


No just the top


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey MBLAZE this is what i get out of yer fiming
> [video=youtube;9mEd9kGr5tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEd9kGr5tA[/video]


Just had a chance to watch your vid and I must say they are lookin the goods, well done . Keep up the good work mate .


----------



## EdGreyfox (May 15, 2010)

Blaze,

How do you decide how much of the lower growth to cut off the plant? And do you do all of it prior to putting the plant into flowering, or do you continue to cut off any new growth or popcorn buds that sprout on the lower stem all the way through flowering?


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 16, 2010)

EdGreyfox said:


> Blaze,
> 
> How do you decide how much of the lower growth to cut off the plant? And do you do all of it prior to putting the plant into flowering, or do you continue to cut off any new growth or popcorn buds that sprout on the lower stem all the way through flowering?


2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2010)

M Blaze said:


> Just had a chance to watch your vid and I must say they are lookin the goods, well done . Keep up the good work mate .


Hey Thanks M Blaze!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 27, 2010)

EdGreyfox said:


> Blaze,
> 
> How do you decide how much of the lower growth to cut off the plant? And do you do all of it prior to putting the plant into flowering, or do you continue to cut off any new growth or popcorn buds that sprout on the lower stem all the way through flowering?


Deciding how much to trim is basically comes down to how you want the plant to grow. A lot of people say I trim way too much off my plants but i think the end result speaks for itself. I eventually trim off everything below the FIM and above it to about 1/3 from the soil level. The basic rule of thumb is 1/4-1/3 off the bottom but my trimming doesnt stop there. The goal is for all crowns/future main colas to receive as much light and as much food as possible so any small branches that get minimal light (like the lower 1/3 of the plant) are removed. The plant can then focus all of its energy and nutrient intake towards the main colas instead of wasting some of it on sucker branches that end up producing minimal bud. I also trim up all the crowns/branches the same way by taking off all the lower growth so again the plant is forced to focus its energy on growing that main cola bigger and taller. It also allows more light to get through the whole plant so crowns/branches that would usually be shaded now have more lighting so they can stretch out and reach up into the canopy to become a main cola. I'll add some pics to give you a better idea.

At first its very hard to cut so much off your plants and leave them looking a bit bare because it seems like your sacrificing yield. But you soon realize that is not the case when your recently thinned out plant is now bigger and bushier than you expected.

My trimming starts when I FIM and continues weekly-fortnightly all the way through veg and even the first 4 weeks of flower but not as much needs to be trimmed at that time.

These pics are of a plant and one of its branches just after trimming so you can see where the lower growth was removed on the branching to encourage more overall growth to that branch.















*Then 2-3 days later *














*Then 7 days later and so on*


















* That branch from he first pics* 







*Some pics of week 1-4 of flower
* 














































































*Heres some more random pics of the trimming below the canopy at various stages.*


----------



## stowandgrow (May 27, 2010)

Very impressive Blaze!!

How long do you veg your plants in order to accomplish all of the trimming/training that you need to get done prior to flowering?


----------



## rzza (May 27, 2010)

M Blaze said:


> Deciding how much to trim is basically comes down to how you want the plant to grow. A lot of people say I trim way too much off my plants but i think the end result speaks for itself. I eventually trim off everything below the FIM and above it to about 1/3 from the soil level. The basic rule of thumb is 1/4-1/3 off the bottom but my trimming doesnt stop there. The goal is for all crowns/future main colas to receive as much light and as much food as possible so any small branches that get minimal light (like the lower 1/3 of the plant) are removed. The plant can then focus all of its energy and nutrient intake towards the main colas instead of wasting some of it on sucker branches that end up producing minimal bud. I also trim up all the crowns/branches the same way by taking off all the lower growth so again the plant is forced to focus its energy on growing that main cola bigger and taller. It also allows more light to get through the whole plant so crowns/branches that would usually be shaded now have more lighting so they can stretch out and reach up into the canopy to become a main cola. I'll add some pics to give you a better idea.
> 
> At first its very hard to cut so much off your plants and leave them looking a bit bare because it seems like your sacrificing yield. But you soon realize that is not the case when your recently thinned out plant is now bigger and bushier than you expected.
> 
> ...



show off!!!!


----------



## AzSmokeAz (May 27, 2010)

Lol nice that damn bug in ur signature had me trippin hahaha lmao....ya got me


----------



## cannapharm (May 27, 2010)

looking wild as hell, im loving it!


----------



## jfa916 (May 29, 2010)

thanks 4 the help


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2010)

M Blaze said:


> Deciding how much to trim is basically comes down to how you want the plant to grow. A lot of people say I trim way too much off my plants but i think the end result speaks for itself. I eventually trim off everything below the FIM and above it to about 1/3 from the soil level. The basic rule of thumb is 1/4-1/3 off the bottom but my trimming doesnt stop there. The goal is for all crowns/future main colas to receive as much light and as much food as possible so any small branches that get minimal light (like the lower 1/3 of the plant) are removed. The plant can then focus all of its energy and nutrient intake towards the main colas instead of wasting some of it on sucker branches that end up producing minimal bud. I also trim up all the crowns/branches the same way by taking off all the lower growth so again the plant is forced to focus its energy on growing that main cola bigger and taller. It also allows more light to get through the whole plant so crowns/branches that would usually be shaded now have more lighting so they can stretch out and reach up into the canopy to become a main cola. I'll add some pics to give you a better idea.
> 
> At first its very hard to cut so much off your plants and leave them looking a bit bare because it seems like your sacrificing yield. But you soon realize that is not the case when your recently thinned out plant is now bigger and bushier than you expected.
> 
> ...


simply stunning!! that is frickin' amazing MBlaze! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## anomolies (May 31, 2010)

A few questions:

-Could you combine this with LST or UB's 4 cola method?
(seems like you are already utilizing LST as well in those pictures above)

-Can you still get long giant colas from this method like in UB's method?

-Can you Fim multiple times? If so, can someone run through this procedure? 

-How much does your dry harvest weigh per plant raised with his method?


----------



## robbyindy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!! I tried it and it worked like a charm. obviously didn't stree the plants-new growth in less than twenty four hours!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 1, 2010)

anomolies said:


> A few questions:





> -Could you combine this with LST or UB's 4 cola method?


Its better to do either one or the other (Top or FIM) so id suggest you choose one or try both on 2 different plants to find which you prefer. FIMming and LST go hand in hand and will help to create a perfect canopy. 



> -Can you Fim multiple times? If so, can someone run through this procedure?


You can if you want and you just do the same thing with whichever branch you want to FIM.



> -How much does your dry harvest weigh per plant raised with his method?


Nobody can tell you how much you will yield per plant because there is too many things to consider and every strain, every setup, every feeding schedule and environment is all different from grower to grower.


----------



## anomolies (Jun 1, 2010)

Would this work well with hydro? (specifically stinkbud's aeroponic).. Or would you need bigger net pots and more spacing?


----------



## anomolies (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Blaze... what's the exact composition of your medium?

Coco...(brand?)... what else?


btw has anyone ever LST'd first and then FIMmed the lower growth?


----------



## shredthegnar (Jun 11, 2010)

this might be a stupid ? but could a plant be pollinated by using hemp string to tie branches down


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to downsize for my 3rd grow from a 400w MH/HPS to a 150w HPS in a a 2'x2'x4' tent. My plan is to have my plants finish at 2 feet or less since the 150w can't penetrate much more than 1.5 feet or less. I'll fim at 3-4 nodes from seed and then flower once the new shoots are established. I'll be using 1.6 gallon square pots (6"x6"x9") and will try to squeeze 3 plants in the tent. I plan on tying down the bud sites to give them a lower profile so the light can penetrate efficiently. Kind of like low stress training, but not 100% Does this sound like a good idea or a bad idea?


----------



## strain man (Jun 14, 2010)

ill be definitely FIMming on my next crop that's for sure


----------



## strain man (Jun 14, 2010)

thanx M Blaze ill be using your techniques


----------



## sonar (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent addition. + rep


----------



## anomolies (Jun 21, 2010)

I fimmed mine but the top keeps trying to grow out new leaves... is this normal..? I think I'm gonna end up with 8 main stems because of this.

edit:

wow.. I think I missed the FIM, lol
Is the main stem/shoot supposed to continue growing even though you snip off 80% of it?
Cus mine did, so I was like wtf and snipped it again... 

Now I have 4 nodes spaced within less than 2 inches of length... so that means 8 stems?
Also, my FIM cut produces symmetrical growth each time, = 2 new shoots out of the side + the new growth continues to grow with the snipped off leaves. It's kind of like topping.. except the top grows back.. wtf? 

but since my plant is growing slow as fuck I won't know until weeks later if this will produce strong stems.

I guess fimming is a way to reduce internode space.. haha imagine if you FIM the plant from the first set of true leaves until it has 20-30 nodes in less than a foot of stalk. It would have no fan leaves on the main stalk though, except for the ones coming from the new growth. lol


----------



## anomolies (Jun 21, 2010)

Well here's a picture... read my previous post then comment. Am I making the cut in the wrong spot? The top growth continues to grow new shoots after the FIM, except the fan leaves have already been cut off before they grow out.



keep in mind that I did cut all the way through the stem, just like I've shown in the picture where the 3rd FIM cut will be.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 26, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Would this work well with hydro? (specifically stinkbud's aeroponic).. Or would you need bigger net pots and more spacing?


Yes it works the same with hydro but the idea is to create a wider canopy so you just need to grow within your space limits and not let it get bigger than your space allows.



anomolies said:


> Hey Blaze... what's the exact composition of your medium?
> 
> Coco...(brand?)... what else?


100% coco with nothing added to it. 













bongmarley2009 said:


> I have to downsize for my 3rd grow from a 400w MH/HPS to a 150w HPS in a a 2'x2'x4' tent. My plan is to have my plants finish at 2 feet or less since the 150w can't penetrate much more than 1.5 feet or less. I'll fim at 3-4 nodes from seed and then flower once the new shoots are established. I'll be using 1.6 gallon square pots (6"x6"x9") and will try to squeeze 3 plants in the tent. I plan on tying down the bud sites to give them a lower profile so the light can penetrate efficiently. Kind of like low stress training, but not 100% Does this sound like a good idea or a bad idea?


Tying down is a great way to maximize the benefits of FIMing.



anomolies said:


> Well here's a picture... read my previous post then comment. Am I making the cut in the wrong spot? The top growth continues to grow new shoots after the FIM, except the fan leaves have already been cut off before they grow out.
> 
> View attachment 1004614
> 
> keep in mind that I did cut all the way through the stem, just like I've shown in the picture where the 3rd FIM cut will be.


I think you are cutting wrong. Forget the cutting and forget the scissors. All you need to do is rip off most of the new growth tip with your fingers. Its hard to do it wrong.


----------



## BigBudE (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr.Blaze,+++rep+++
I just tried this on 4 of my girls and am hopeing for the best. Those pics are nice as hell to print out and have there w/you when you do it to. I do have a question though, On my girls none of the new growth (before you cut) are as symetrical as the new growth in your pics. Does that matter?, or is it just plant genetics, differnt strains or something along those lines?
Also, do you use coco as soil or hydro?
Thanks,love this post+++rep+++
BigBudE


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> I do have a question though, On my girls none of the new growth (before you cut) are as symetrical as the new growth in your pics. Does that matter?, or is it just plant genetics, differnt strains or something along those lines?
> Also, do you use coco as soil or hydro?
> Thanks,love this post+++rep+++
> BigBudE


Im not sure exactly what you mean but growth will vary between different strains. Non symmetrical branching or uneven canopies can be fixed with a bit of tying/training.

Coco is closer to hydro than soil. Coco specific A+B nutes work best.


----------



## anomolies (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you take a picture and point to where the 3rd shoot is suppose to grow from? I get that 2 new shoots are suppose to grow from where the leaf stem connects to the main stem... but where exactly does the 3rd one grow from?

hmm... I see no other way in cutting it... maybe my plant just grows differently when fimmed?

could you possibly show me the cut location using my own picture? your plants look way diff than mine...
I prefer to use scissors, just looks cleaner..

When you cut off the new growth, do you also cut off the new fan leaves that haven't grown to full size?
In your picture you say to fold them down, but in the next picture I think they're missing as if you've them away.
I've tried that on one of my other plants but then that just results in topping...

i've "fimmed" it 2 more times since that pic.. lol.. it's got like 10 growth shoots coming out near the top 4" of the plant


----------



## alex420cali (Jun 29, 2010)

I've done topping, fimming and noticed the plant slow down. I supercrop and it works better, i get multiple tops without much slowing down. nowadays I don't do anything and still get tons of tops and bushy plants.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

m-blaze you friggin rule dude. i was super confused about FIMmng. im calling it F I D M now lol


----------



## Blunted247 (Jul 30, 2010)

so can sum1 give me a brief run thru on how to get a bush plant???? i fim ? and then from other shoots that come out of the sides...fim as well????


----------



## flammable415 (Jul 30, 2010)

fuck i missed haha best technique for mature plants use uncle bens tech for seeds or small clones if u can. great info on this thread and great pics. happy growing and always top your plants


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn Blaze, I just read throught this entire thread and I have been uing the FIM technique for a while. This thread is right on the money and completley explains the process. Thanks brotha for simplifying it for everyone. I have found that when used in conjunction with lsting or superropping, it is the best way to turn one plant into 4. Blaze, you definatly got this shit mastered.
Hey, by the way, how did that monstor that you started flowering in May turn out? 
+rep


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 1, 2010)

This was super helpful! Applied the fim tactic 2 days ago, and I'm seeing the new growth sites very clearly already. Sweet! Thanks MBlaze, you are the shiznit. +rep


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 1, 2010)

PS-To anyone thinking about trying this, if you cut too high at first, you can cut again whenever. If you cut too low, at least you topped your plant. If you're gonna miss, miss high. I fimmed seven plants, four had new growth sites visible overnight. I examined the remaining three plants and found they'd been cut too high, just removing leaf growth and not cutting thru the growth tip. Re-cut those and saw the new growth today. Awesome method. I'll post in a few more days on how they react.


----------



## stringtheory (Aug 21, 2010)

Sitting back trying to decide the appropriate actions for my 6 week old ladies from clone and your post has helped me reach a conclusion. Thanks for being thorough and explaining the fim technique better then any book. Cheers


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 18, 2010)

your awsome for posting all the detailed pics.. i tried the fim tecnique befor and i liked it works great when you have limited hight like myself.. now im doing single cola grows insted but more plants is risky


----------



## cacotwijwid (Sep 19, 2010)

Too soon to FIM? They are about 2 weeks in. They are both just under I believe a 36w CFL and a 24w HO T5. I know, I know...It is not much light at all. But, I am waiting on my new light setup to arrive. Should be here sometime this week. Let me know if you think I should FIM now or wait another week or two. Thanks in advance for all tips and help. Have a good one!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very informative, and beautiful grows and tutorials MBlaze love it Just ran across the thread and i'll be doing this with my new grow of original Purple Kush 4 plants fimming after the 4th node from seed attitude.400 watt hps 2x3x5 box with co2 during flowering stage only..Wish me luck..


----------



## Canon (Sep 25, 2010)

Been FIMing for years. But always called it "_pinchin"._
Anyways, every once in a blue moon I'll get one of these;


I assume this is the old "_Fuck I missed!"_ thing?
Usually, I let be for a spell, and then remove.
Should they be left? They look interesting, but can't see any use for them.
Just did 8 in a hurry (while burnt) the other night and 2 came this way.
Does it hurt to leave them?
Bigger one is a conversation piece at least.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 26, 2010)

leave em, that will end up being a fan leaf that could be as big as your hand. If you remove it, your plant will just spend extra energy making a new one.

It looks like that because you clipped the ends of the new growth / fan leaf when it was still microscopic in size. (before it grew out / barely grew out)


----------



## Canon (Sep 27, 2010)

anomolies said:


> leave em, that will end up being a fan leaf that could be as big as your hand. If you remove it, your plant will just spend extra energy making a new one.
> 
> It looks like that because you clipped the ends of the new growth / fan leaf when it was still microscopic in size. (before it grew out / barely grew out)


 
I'll be FIMing (Tippin) some more so it'll go then. Too much shade where I don't want it. 

I'll just pinch first.


----------



## CFlo92 (Oct 3, 2010)

can you lst, and fim at the same time, like lst the plant and fim the new shoots?


----------



## shroomyshroom (Oct 6, 2010)

CFlo92 said:


> can you lst, and fim at the same time, like lst the plant and fim the new shoots?


yes you can  as mblaze has stated about 50 times in this thread you can fim a plants as many times as you want, he does it once as it suits his setup better... I fim my plants about once month and do every end shoot i can find... this is the result


----------



## justin Beam (Oct 6, 2010)

so its like the same as topping only instead of 2 main colas you could get 4 or something??


----------



## mojoni (Oct 7, 2010)

How long do you veg for? does your cycle usually take 3 or four months?


----------



## 0tolerance (Oct 26, 2010)

cacotwijwid said:


> Too soon to FIM? They are about 2 weeks in. They are both just under I believe a 36w CFL and a 24w HO T5. I know, I know...It is not much light at all. But, I am waiting on my new light setup to arrive. Should be here sometime this week. Let me know if you think I should FIM now or wait another week or two. Thanks in advance for all tips and help. Have a good one!
> 
> View attachment 1165680View attachment 1165681View attachment 1165682


 i fimmed my 2 week old little plant, responded well with growth in 2-3 days


----------



## defcomexperiment (Nov 14, 2010)

Canon said:


> Been FIMing for years. But always called it "_pinchin"._
> Anyways, every once in a blue moon I'll get one of these;
> View attachment 1176680View attachment 1176681
> 
> ...


ive got the same thing on quite a few spots where i fim. this is the first time i fimmed very extensively, so i figured i must have hit some leaves. either way, at these spots i am still getting my branching =D

id leave em, they are doin work.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 27, 2010)

Good tutorial will be fimming mine I believe when its time.


----------



## Staroftroy (Dec 8, 2010)

I just wanted to say this is awesome! Everyone should be doing this. I didn't have these amazing close up pictures and diagrams the first time I tried it. I just read it out of a book and it took a couple of plants before I figured it out. At least I'm doing it how it's describe in this sticky now. 
Remember if you screw it up, you can still top it and be ok.

Much Love.


----------



## Grow it Organic (Dec 9, 2010)

whats up people,
heres a plant i just fimmed. Did i miss?









you can watch the progress of these plants in my sig


----------



## K21701 (Dec 10, 2010)

We Love 1 said:


> I AM Jesus Christ and I, Jesus Christ, AM God. I AM God The Holy Spirit! Click on the link below TO GET RAPTURED!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/387666-i-am-god-almighty-i.html
> 
> ...


Please quit posting your shit in every thread!!!!!


----------



## Ace11 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just FiM'd my first plant after reading some great stuff, thanks a lot. My plant is 16 in, would you recommend using either LST or a screen method ? Preference? Whats the normal veg period now for these plants?

Thanks!


----------



## K21701 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ace11 said:


> Just FiM'd my first plant after reading some great stuff, thanks a lot. My plant is 16 in, would you recommend using either LST or a screen method ? Preference? Whats the normal veg period now for these plants?
> 
> Thanks!


I LST my plants and you can veg as long as you want...just remember they double/triple their size during flower so make sure you have the space for them.


----------



## Ace11 (Jan 11, 2011)

When LST'ing do we want to create a bend or an actual pinch/fold in the stem? If she is 16 inches tall with the first 8 inches clipped, what percentage of the plant should lie above/below the bend or pinch? Been reading all the truth you guys have been spittin and can't learn enough from you guys, thanks so much!


----------



## K21701 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ace11 said:


> When LST'ing do we want to create a bend or an actual pinch/fold in the stem? If she is 16 inches tall right now, what percentage of the plant should lie above/below the bend or pinch? Been reading all the truth you guys have been spittin and can't learn enough from you guys, thanks so much!


 You just want to gently bend her over and tie her down







The tie on the right is at the very bottom and acts as an anchor line so you don't puller out by her roots. The one on the left is under the second set of leaves from the top and pulled in the opposite direction as the anchor line. Check out my Hempy grow...Both my girls are LST'd


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 31, 2011)

How long do my plants have to veg after FIMMing before I can put them into flower to experience the benefits of using this method without effecting yeild?

Peace....


----------



## OrganicHobbiest (Jan 31, 2011)

J2M3S said:


> How long do my plants have to veg after FIMMing before I can put them into flower to experience the benefits of using this method without effecting yeild?
> 
> Peace....


From earlier in the thread, I'm pretty sure it said 2 weeks.


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 2, 2011)

Do some plants just not like being FIM'd? I tried FIMing a few of my plants and it didn't work for shit. Followed all the instructions perfectly and it just made them all funky and still only main top. ???


----------



## TheGaussianMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you fim an autoflower?


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Feb 9, 2011)

TheGaussianMan said:


> Can you fim an autoflower?


With such a short life I've heard they don't respond well.


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

Great, as always, Blaze. We FIM'd all the plants on the floor (see link). Great branching and not a lick of shock.


20,000 watt med grow
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 6, 2011)

What is FIM?


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 7, 2011)

This and the following pics show the effects of LST on the lower branches. The 5 gallon plants have had one round of bending, and the 10 gallon pots were bent twice. The plants don't seem to show any stress after bending. All of these plants were either topped or FIM's once when very little prior to any bending. This gave us more branching to bend down and out. The next crop of plants we have will recieve a third round of bending. They will end up approx 5 feet in diameter.









https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow I learned something. You FIM to create more terminal buds as the buds at each of the four nodes become active. That's cookin wit gas man.....


----------



## jkwazapman (Mar 18, 2011)

yo man yes im a bit noob altho i did grow before the fiming tric i never tried i was just wonderring if it increases bud colonies?


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 18, 2011)

i fimmed mine at the 3rd node first attemt dunno if i done it right been 2 days dnt really see any growth but plant is looking healthy will wait an see and let you guys know


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Mar 22, 2011)

rofl I just tried wiping the little bug off my screen in M blazes sig.


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 22, 2011)

ok i fimmed my plants but i dnt think i took enough off as one head just grew back


----------



## refermad5169 (Mar 26, 2011)

High Times issue #215 July 1993 had a article by Otis Birdseed "How to yield ten pounds from a single plant." To begin start your seeds indoors mid winter under 24 hours of light. After 3 lower branches have formed the plant may be sexed by taking a cutting off the main stem. Put cut in water under 12/12 light and it will indiacate sex in a week. When the female plant has developed new leaves on the 3 remaning side branches you are ready to begin pinching. After each branch has 3 sets of leaves, pinch the tip off each carefully. Each pinched top should form 2 more leaves, and so on, every 7 to 10 days. When 3 new sets of leaves appear on each branch, pinch again. Train your branches to grow horizontally by bending, tying or weighing them down. The 4 branches become 8, then 16, 32, 64, 128...and so on. After you plant them outdoors in May keep branches tied down or propped up as needed. Most important: if down South, stop pinching the last week of July; if up North, last week in June. It should have thousands of budding sites if you have watered and pinched regularly. It's worked great for me but haven't made the 10 pound yield yet. Almost 6 pounds so far but I keep trying. M Blaze is spot on.


----------



## Jay_normous (May 9, 2011)

Great write up.. 

Can you FIM auto's...?

Thank you M Blaze.

Rep+


----------



## J2M3S (May 15, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Great write up..
> 
> Can you FIM auto's...?
> 
> ...


No, it is not recommended.


----------



## texas830 (May 28, 2011)

how many time can u fim 1 plant


----------



## J2M3S (May 28, 2011)

depends how long you are planning to keep the plant in veg.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 13, 2011)

I FIM'd 3 plants. One created 8! The second had 3 which seemed strange to me. Third, still the main cola. I thought I did them all the exact same but I either didn't somehow or the plants reacted very differently. Same strain same set up. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## blower (Jun 19, 2011)

Fimmin is the shit!!! Better than any other method!


----------



## Jeff1022 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have just 1 question Please bear with me, I can FEM all branches except the top? is that right or can I do the top too?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MasterS (Jun 20, 2011)

Hard to bear with you if not only is the technique described via words and pictures in the first post but you use FEM as opposed to FIM. Please re-read the first post. Generally people FIM the very top cola but he goes on to suggest that you may do it to as many off-shoot branching that you choose.


----------



## calicko (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the alternative to FIM, bending. Same shoot producing technique, except there is no cutting or pruning involved. I also like pinching new growth sites like that, the shoots come and create new branches but the top remains alive and evetually starts to grow again. 
I would try FIM but I don't like taking sharp objects to my ladies!


----------



## babykayla (Jun 28, 2011)

What if you topped THEN fimmed?


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Jun 28, 2011)

babykayla said:


> What if you topped THEN fimmed?


Why top then fim when you can fim then fim. I find recovery from fimming is quicker than topping and you get alot more tops for your effort. If done correctly you can turn 1 top into 16 in 7-10 days (don't make me explain, work it out). More tops = more fat colas.Add to this a bit of super cropping b4 you switch over to keep the canopy nice and even then watch them babies do their magic.

Fimming for me is a 'no brainer'. Less time consuming and way better results. It don't take long to become a fim jedi and you wont regret it.

Answers on a post card......


----------



## Feenius (Jul 7, 2011)

Finaly a clear illustration on FIMing


----------



## midevil2323 (Aug 6, 2011)

i want to see some picture of a plant fim"ed and flowered at the youngest stage possible


----------



## BambamLFC (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome post man, great examples and pics. you say FIM at least 2 weeks before you flower, but i gotta question how soon into vegetative stage do you FIM the plants? and how long before you do it a 2nd time?


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure who you are responding to but I start fimming as soon as the plant is established, 3-4th node. I then fim again as soon as I start seeing the new growth and am able to identify the elements of the new tops. Once happy with the amount of tops I build her up and manage the canopy until ready to switch over. If your canopy is uneven when flowering you will in turn have uneven distribution of light. I will post some pics today if I get time.


----------



## deskercise (Aug 14, 2011)

I started fiming in the clone stage to get stronger branching anyone trued that?


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Aug 24, 2011)

As promised, a pic..... This is what FIM'ing and good canopy management can produce. She still has 3 weeks to go and this is only 4 plants (Tangerine dream).


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

M Blaze said:


> After seeing and hearing many questions about the FIM method I decided to do a tutorial on this method to show exactly how it is done and the results that can be achieved.
> 
> FIM stands for ''Fuck I Missed'' and im not sure how it got that name because its very simple to do. I use this method all the time to help create a wide canopy with many branches and colas. Some people FIM each plant more than once to create even more colas and branches and it works very well for them and has very minimal stress on the plant.
> 
> ...


**thanks a bunch for the great info on FIM.. SC + FIM =


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

yes sir, now that i finally got a good example of what fim is i can replicate it, ive always known how to do it even where to cut it just was never explained right for me to be comfortable enough to do it now im going to pass this info to my partner and we gonna fim some bitches next week. He doesnt like super cropping because it makes his mothers look funny lol, he does it outside he just wont do it to mothers which i find weird cuz it helps them shoot laterals so much good for clones. So is fim and he will do that lol


----------



## stickys (Oct 15, 2011)

is it ok to fimm the tops off each branch in veg state?im think it would make the plant more bushy (increase amount buds?


----------



## Not A Game (Nov 25, 2011)

Did I do it right? lol


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 1, 2011)

is ok to incorporate LSTing in after I FIM? I was going to Fim then LSt For two weeks then Fim again? will this be ok?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah Ghopz, it works great I mold the plant around the light and fimm in veg state all along.


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 6, 2012)

so.. i toped some of my plants lyk 1 week ago or so... and i got the new side growth gogin on now.. can i fimm lateral branches or top also lateral branches??? , besides ive tryed 1 fimmed plant like today, fimmed his top of and 2 internods down i fimmed both side branches my plant is lyk 1 month 1 /2 weeks old its ok the way i fimmed?


----------



## Derple (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you! +rep


----------



## andthatisright (Jan 28, 2012)

so do u just cut the top clean off the plant or what


----------



## digiti (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old topic (well it's not too old, so I'll do it).. I just fimmed 3 of my plants (soon to be mothers), but one I didn't take your advice and I missed and cut too low.. However, I didn't cut it entirely off so there's still a little mess of stuff goin on in there where I was supposed to cut, so I have confidence that it'll still split into 4 colas.. I don't have a photo, but just image you cutting as low as you can and still having a little nubby thing there... any insight would be great! also, worst case scenario if I did cut too low, what will happen? Will i get 2 colas, or no colas at all? or will it just not grow any higher and just concentrate on the branches below? let me know, thanks!


----------



## MonkE (Mar 22, 2012)

If you cut too low all your doing is a normal topping rather than a FIM. Yea it will probably just result in 2 tops if you did miss. Well depending on how many nodes you left below you can train and have as many tops as you have main branches.


----------



## andthatisright (Mar 23, 2012)

Fk I Missed fk i missed lol


----------



## BearGreenbud (Mar 24, 2012)

I din't see it mentioned here but then I did not scan all 41 pages of this thread. Filming is not just effective practice for cola replication but also has other advantages and uses. I will first fim a few weeks after potting to effect and encouraging more branching. I will fim again about 15 days prior to the onset of flowering. The first filming creates more branching, more cola sites and thusly higher yield. At the second filming I fim EVERYTHIG that represents new growth. Not just the terminal ends of the branches. This takes advantage of what I believe to be a short period of the plant redirecting its energy toward more overall vegitative growth leading not only to increased bud sites but overall plant vigor as well. In conjunction with the second fimming procedure I will also continue to feed with the high nitrogen veg nutrients as well as the flowering nutes for at least the first two weeks of flower before finally switching to a full flower only nutrient regime. This continues newer shoots and bud site growth and formation for few weeks before the genetics of the plant yield to the 12/12 light cycle and go into full blown flower production. My harvest yield is way up over repetitive grow cycles and I believe this to at least in part the reason why.

This technique is especially effective when dealing with strains in which an Indica heritage is most predominant. It will turn a small tree into a large bush. In order now to fully utilize all the growth that this practice provides it is now more important than ever to revisit the effectiveness of your trellising practices. You are going to get way more bud sites, now you have to ensure that they all get their day in the sun.


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 2, 2012)

nicee thread very informative on fim teq thanks a bunch


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dirtydubbin13 said:


> nicee thread very informative on fim teq thanks a bunch


DUDE< I thought your avi was an actual bug!! HAHAHAHAH was like "WTF IS THAT SHIT"


----------



## kingsalomon (Apr 24, 2012)

hallo mr blaze. i had 8 plants under a mh 400 and i was fimming all tips 4 days ago, but my scren get full and i was think to swicth light 12 12. 

you think i had to wait more days or i can go to flower even i pinch only 5 days ago?

tanx a lot


----------



## kingsalomon (Apr 24, 2012)

the plant are under 18/6 from50 days.

i buy sunmaster 400 dual and i really want to swicth in flower...


----------



## legaleyes (May 9, 2012)

Impressive stuff fellas.

I really want to attempt this, but I would have 21 plants on 12x4 table under 3 1000 watt lights. 
The strain is an average size and I would veg for up to 6 weeks. Would that amount of plants get too bushy for my setup?


----------



## switch (May 21, 2012)

MrMeanGreen said:


> View attachment 1750685
> 
> As promised, a pic..... This is what FIM'ing and good canopy management can produce. She still has 3 weeks to go and this is only 4 plants (Tangerine dream).


Superb! Can you please list your exact feeding regime with details on pot sizes and nutrient range etc, im very keen to replicate this!

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Jul 6, 2012)

switch said:


> Superb! Can you please list your exact feeding regime with details on pot sizes and nutrient range etc, im very keen to replicate this!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry for late reply, been busy.

Nothing special in growing. 
grown in soil. Using canna range. Bit pricey but I love it. Cannazym and rhizotonic for roots all way through every 2nd feed. Terra vegga for vegging. Terra flores for flowering with Canna boost (very expensive but buds are so sweet). Canna Pk for 1 week at week 5 for 7 days. superthrive throughtout. Some yellowing during flower, add a a bit of nitro mono (canna of course, not expensive). 

Vegged for 5 weeks total, fimmed twice. 12 plants under 3 x 600w using cool tubes. temps always between 75 and 85, had some fun in somer months but nothing a/c couldn't handle. repotted 3 times ending in 5 gallon pot. No EC meter here, just common sense, if you add extra nutes ie PK or nitro mono then drop regular nutes slightly to compensate. 

always feed when evidence of droop, keep them roots searching. The rest really is history, sit back and watch. Had some grierf with mites and DPM in one grow but sorted now.

Yielded about 4.5oz average per plant of 12.

Have now fell in love with lemon, OMFG. Yield, smell, THC and colour Amaaaazing. Highly recomended.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Jul 9, 2012)

v nice and detailed, thanks for this post dude. good visuals!


----------



## BUdbuddysmile (Jul 13, 2012)

M Blaze I just have to say that your signature line just completely tripped me out hahaha. I woke up my wife and said look at this the bug is under the screen.. crazy. .. she immediately said, its fake. For a second there, it didn't even occur to me that it was fake. Im also super baked and its getting late. That is all. Good night sir.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2012)

nice stuff i followed this thread to get my slh ready for the waterfarm scrog


----------



## sgadan (Sep 15, 2012)

840/2 said:


> DUDE< I thought your avi was an actual bug!! HAHAHAHAH was like "WTF IS THAT SHIT"


lmfao so did i.

great thread on fimming very helpful and will try next grow.


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Oct 19, 2012)

Alright not a 100% sure if this has been announced yet have we dicussed the benifits of supercropping with FIM??


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 25, 2012)

badass bro! thank u! those colas look amazingly blazing!


----------



## MaKaVeL1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Can I FIM the main colar???


----------



## greenmonster15 (Nov 21, 2012)

born2killspam said:


> Tsk tsk.. Thats basic plant biology.. auxin travels downward from the apical meristem inside the topmost shoot.. Auxin tells a plant to grow for main height dominance.. Alter that signal, and more growth energy will be diverted to secondaries.. In the case of topping/FIM all energy is diverted obviously, but LST works on the same principle.. Uncle Ben has explained it fairly well in his thread a few times...


Okay....so I definitely have a bit more reading to do! I do love it when people take the time to actually LEARN at the academic level about growing. Good shit M8!


----------



## 2bob1bob77 (Nov 24, 2012)

ive just done this to my sour deisal and its loving it!!!!!!!!


----------



## n1kosgr (Dec 1, 2012)

perfect. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks heeps, going to try this soon


----------



## steve28 (Feb 5, 2013)

good shit bro glad to see someone really break it down dummy style


----------



## BOB9999 (Feb 10, 2013)

good stuffs thank you


----------



## SpOrK989 (Feb 25, 2013)

can u FIM more than the first top


----------



## Kushmama (Apr 24, 2013)

This is abbout the finest thead in english OR german about that lovely technique FUCK I MISSED. 

We believe that it is so called because of a grower who just missed the common LST method and learned that his "mistake" brought him even more branches 
Lovely, aint it?

And just like Ahzweepay allready said, this thead totally takes the mystery out of this topic, now i am going to try my own luck 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 23, 2013)

my first try at FIMing  exactly 3 weeks flowering, 4wk 12/12.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

1 week, 3 days later 



View attachment 2679241

4wks, 3 days flowering


----------



## ||||||l||||||l|||||| (Jun 8, 2013)

*Very impressive thread goin on here, I dig on the photos you good folks posted man! Ive done this with my Widow (Mr.Nice) weed my last 3 outdoor grows and it knocked me over when Id walk into the jungle to check-up on them an their like freaking out everywhere man. A definite technique for the creative tokers. PeaceMan!*


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

Here are the plants toward the end of their cycle, apart from the plant back left which is a 10-14 week strain.

View attachment 2697568

This is just a 4.5 week veg from seed example of fimming.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks M blaze, This helped!

Question is, will this be good for a Blueberry auto?

Cuzz kalen2 says no.  Maybe ill just remember this for one day when I make a proper grow room with non auto plants and lots of clones *mad hysterical laugh*



kalen2 said:


> I just ran an experiment on this for the specific reason to find out what does better. I FIMed one and let the other just do its own thing. Yes, the FIMed one has a couple main colas but its nowhere near the weight that the regular one has. FIMming seemed to really stress is to the point where there was hardly any growth for a week. I would say the best thing is either a little bit of LST or just let em be. I've heard that a lot of autos don't react well to trims so make sure you research the strain before you make a decision.


----------



## F.White (Jun 23, 2013)

How often do you fim? When do you stop? Great thread BTW!!!


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 25, 2013)

my plant already has 5 nodes and the new growths are coming out crazy, i havent topped or anything but where the hell do I FIM/CUT at?????


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 25, 2013)

can i fim a plant after i topped it? 8 branches instead of 4? let me know guys i wanna FIM tonight


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 25, 2013)

ok so I made my first attempt on FIM, how did I do guys? here are before and after pics. I'll update in a week


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2013)

yup that looks good to me you should get more then one top cola i fimmed my bitches got 2 with 6 top colas it an awesome technique


----------



## Unicloner (Nov 16, 2013)

ok so i have been growing for some time and never heard of FIM until i read this thread. i have always topped them and had great success. Once i read this i decided to give it a try on 36 clones i had just put into 1 gallon pots. amazing results and on my first try i managed to get 30 out of 36 to sprout 4 tops instead of 2. Let me know what you think. And thank you so much for this great thread and two green thumbs up!!


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 2, 2013)

Mblaze a bud ninja.....my first post and second grow.....thanks for the info man I hope this helps my yield..


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 2, 2013)

The return of the Maine outdoor afghani is in full effect


----------



## Below66 (Apr 26, 2014)

Are all these techniques(s-cropping, fimming, ect...) safe to do on clones?


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Apr 26, 2014)

Sure. As long as they are well rooted and healthy.


----------



## Alex29 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all, please I have maybe a bad question but  If I top or Fim the main stem -> the new stems will produce also side brenches ? Or it will be only like a side brench without a big side brench grow ? thanks


----------



## stacatto99 (Aug 2, 2014)

Alex29 said:


> Hi all, please I have maybe a bad question but  If I top or Fim the main stem -> the new stems will produce
> also side brenches ? Or it will be only like a side brench without a big side brench grow ? thanks


I see it as the apex tip (where the newest growth) is nipped the the plant thinks it was topped and shoots up two more tops then the initial top heals and you have three or more. I did it on some little outdoors. The funny leaves are where I pinched and it has a much wider canopy


----------



## codster25 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just to clarify it is called FIM because someone was trying to top a plant missed and decided to name to the beneficial precedure "Fuck I Missed" it wasn't LST.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 6, 2014)

Top once and be done. FIM is no real difference. You are stopping the main stalk upward growth and the rest of branches chase. Woohoo. We've known that forever. And FIM and topping is the same results for the plant. When you top, you reduce the size of the cola and split it amoung two. You don't increase yield. You just make trimming take longer. Big buds trim easier then lots of little ones.


----------



## moonstar45 (Dec 15, 2014)

hey, can anyone care to comment if i did fim-ming right? i pinched it btw


----------



## black jesus (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah I really don't see the difference from topping and the f.im....I would love to know what you call it when you squeeze the stem until you hear it crunch... I've always don't it and it makes the stem very strong


----------



## Get Mo (Mar 1, 2015)

i accidentally fimmed an affgoo right when it was going into flower, it resulted i a crazy cactus looking triple top plant with the side branching all being bigger. I got 4 zips off that plant compared to the others averaging 2. I think this method, like most methods, works better on certain strains.


----------



## TheCauf (Oct 29, 2015)

How many times can I FIM during a 60 day veg period?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

stacatto99 said:


> I see it as the apex tip (where the newest growth) is nipped the the plant thinks it was topped and shoots up two more tops then the initial top heals and you have three or more. I did it on some little outdoors. The funny leaves are where I pinched and it has a much wider canopy


Correct its totally different to a simple topping procedure, personally I'm a fucktard when it comes to shit like that! I top once at node 2-4 then LST and top once more at 4 - 6 I think, they always look bushy enough and yield better than when left to Apex a a single terminal bud? I used to grow some old clone only cheese in UK which if topped twice produced 3 half ounce with too many spindly 'viney' branches and untopped just lollypopped a bit produced over 3 but easier to trim bigger buds?


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Oct 29, 2015)

So I'm growing martian mean green and it says it grows with one main cola and few side branches can I still FIM it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> So I'm growing martian mean green and it says it grows with one main cola and few side branches can I still FIM it?


I'd say you can 'fim' anything as they all grow with one main top cola, some strains just don't like it as much as others imo? If you could grow 2 it would be good to compare fim'd and not on a first grow...


----------



## innerG (Nov 10, 2015)

Below66 said:


> Are all these techniques(s-cropping, fimming, ect...) safe to do on clones?


FIM doesn't usually make as many tops with clones because the nodes are staggered instead of symmetrical like a seedling

I usually do regular topping with clones


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2015)

innerG said:


> FIM doesn't usually make as many tops with clones because the nodes are staggered instead of symmetrical like a seedling
> 
> I usually do regular topping with clones


Very good point and something I probably fall foul of. I really am the worst at shaping plants but seeing as though its not like taking my marrow down the local gardeners club for an opinion its hard to know if I could get it better?


----------



## SensiSensei420 (Dec 7, 2015)

So say I want to girls(from seed) to finish around 3 1/2-4 ft, when should I FIM them? Really only looking for 4 main colas. Im planning on doing two girls under a 1000W in a 4x2x6'7 space and I really want to maximize my space


----------



## innerG (Dec 7, 2015)

If you want exactly 4, just top twice instead of FIMming. You're guaranteed an even number that way


----------



## SensiSensei420 (Dec 7, 2015)

I mean it doesnt have to be exactly 4, I just want to fill my space completely.


----------



## Rastaman85 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yo guys. Just wanted an opinion on wether this blue cheese is big enough to fim yet? It's nearly 2 weeks since sprout. Thanks!


----------



## MK shiz (Jan 18, 2016)

I have been doing this for 20 years. Did not know it had a name. I just pinch them close and hope for multiple tops which I usually get. This method looks more precise.


----------



## cplantsalot (Mar 13, 2016)

it appears as I have 6 new shoots coming up?? 4 days after fimming


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 17, 2017)

what about 3 weeks into flowering and pinch each bud 1/8" every 10-14 days until harvest makes hugh buds so they say. OG


----------



## Yzfirecat (May 17, 2017)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> what about 3 weeks into flowering and pinch each bud 1/8" every 10-14 days until harvest makes hugh buds so they say. OG


That's interesting. Does it make the plant think it's under attack? And in return it fattens up and over produces resin.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 19, 2017)

Yzfirecat said:


> That's interesting. Does it make the plant think it's under attack? And in return it fattens up and over produces resin.


 Yes it does when flowering individual pods double and double and fast all the auxin's head to the 1/8" pinch to repair and split every 10-14 days 3rd week of flowering until 2 wks remain. Try it and see what could you lose I never thought of pinching the bud ever. Well some tried it with great success You like the thread couple others mock me I can't understand the attack by them I am always open to new ways learning is the key to success not lambasting the language and name calling on rollitup should be exiles yes Monkeyassman you OG out


----------



## Yzfirecat (Jun 1, 2017)

Guess i was correct. I fimmed a tat to high grew right back lol.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 20, 2017)

Yzfirecat said:


> Guess i was correct. I fimmed a tat to high grew right back lol.


Do this when their budding the 3rd week. All your doing is creating new branches letting the other catch up. Makes a great bush, did it with my skunk#1 plant already outside at 3 ft tall and 4 ft wide started budding then reverted back to veg leaving me a taste of whats to come. OG JC 50 female brood bitches waiting for me


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 20, 2017)

MK shiz said:


> I have been doing this for 20 years. Did not know it had a name. I just pinch them close and hope for multiple tops which I usually get. This method looks more precise.


Try the method I saw done and am trying out first time with t he flowering part let me know. OG


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 23, 2017)

I've been FIM since I started 3 years ago, never top because I did that once and my plant looked like a y and I hated how she looked. I like the bushy, and super cropping. FIM has made my plants monsters, didn't know people did it any other way, more bud sites more bud so lol I FIM my autos too, anyone else use the 30 days before flower to make as many bud sites possible? 

Anyways so nice seeing everyone bushy plants hehe 
Two of my plants, one white widow x ?? And. My auto


Auto blue diesel


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 24, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I've been FIM since I started 3 years ago, never top because I did that once and my plant looked like a y and I hated how she looked. I like the bushy, and super cropping. FIM has made my plants monsters, didn't know people did it any other way, more bud sites more bud so lol I FIM my autos too, anyone else use the 30 days before flower to make as many bud sites possible?
> 
> Anyways so nice seeing everyone bushy plants hehe
> Two of my plants, one white widow x ?? And. My auto
> ...


That is what I am doing right now with my outdoor Indica hybrids. I sexed my seeds and now they are making new branches everywhere with huge single leaves that were seed pods. Do you use the technique to make large buds cutting 1/8 inch week 3 flowering and 10-14 days after that? I will try that too. OG


----------



## Ziggyman22 (Aug 29, 2018)

M Blaze said:


> Sorry mate but I know nothing about autos so someone else might be able to answer that.


It’s probably in this thread somewhere but how many times was that last plant pictured fimed?


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 4, 2018)

My outcomes have dependably been steady however a few plants will develop more new shoots than others. Jackmayoffer's string will intrigue see since it will be done to a large portion of his harvest so there will be a considerable measure of plants to analyze results. It generally functions admirably for me and does what its proposed to do which is to make whatever number new development shoots as could be expected under the circumstances with extremely negligible worry to the plant. The final product is a more extensive shelter with numerous colas yet a few plants will have a bigger number of colas than others.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 5, 2018)

What about fimming buds three times you try that, my old blog great job yeah still around


----------



## princegoon (Dec 23, 2018)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Top once and be done. FIM is no real difference. You are stopping the main stalk upward growth and the rest of branches chase. Woohoo. We've known that forever. And FIM and topping is the same results for the plant. When you top, you reduce the size of the cola and split it amoung two. You don't increase yield. You just make trimming take longer. Big buds trim easier then lots of little ones.


Not true. I regularly get 4-6 meristems for every one I fim. Topping would create two. Do the math, fim your fims, and it gets real pretty fast lol. Ive had 8" clones with 25 colas. I have one right now that's recently rooted and started vegging; its under 10" but has at least 30 meristems already.


----------



## zzeroo (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn, I can ONLY like this once. Great read!!!!!


----------



## DuBR (Jul 3, 2019)

M Blaze said:


> After seeing and hearing many questions about the FIM method I decided to do a tutorial on this method to show exactly how it is done and the results that can be achieved.
> 
> FIM stands for ''Fuck I Missed'' and im not sure how it got that name because its very simple to do. I use this method all the time to help create a wide canopy with many branches and colas. Some people FIM each plant more than once to create even more colas and branches and it works very well for them and has very minimal stress on the plant.
> 
> ...


FIM got its name from a cultivator who was pinching tops off and missed on few plants and was happier with the results than regular topping/pinching


----------



## HippieonaHarley (Sep 11, 2019)

OK so been out of the grow buss. just now got "Legal" so dipping my toes back in. First off Cann. Queen, Super cropping has nothing to do with topping or Fimming. It is a cloning technique done in the very late stages of flower. Or at least that's what this old hippie was taught. Second I was taught that when Fimming it was critical to cut at an angle. I always used a curved pair of manicure scissors. Like I said been out of it for many years, so if things have changed or if I have misunderstood,,, what can I say, also very aware this is an older post. I may have finally found the exception to the rule recently raised a "Hash Plant" landrace not the watered down version, fimmed and had absolutely 0 new bud sights after! WTF


----------



## PetersTosh (Mar 29, 2020)

I cant see the pictures, there is a watermark over them HOST, STORE, SHARE, PHOTOBUCKET.
How do i fix it? i really want see the pictures of the tutorial.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2020)

HippieonaHarley said:


> OK so been out of the grow buss. just now got "Legal" so dipping my toes back in. First off Cann. Queen, Super cropping has nothing to do with topping or Fimming. It is a cloning technique done in the very late stages of flower. Or at least that's what this old hippie was taught. Second I was taught that when Fimming it was critical to cut at an angle. I always used a curved pair of manicure scissors. Like I said been out of it for many years, so if things have changed or if I have misunderstood,,, what can I say, also very aware this is an older post. I may have finally found the exception to the rule recently raised a "Hash Plant" landrace not the watered down version, fimmed and had absolutely 0 new bud sights after! WTF


I believe you are confusing Super Cropping with Monster Cropping.

Super Cropping 
Super cropping is a high-stress training technique that involves pinching and bending branches to damage the inner fibers while leaving the outer lining intact. 
This is done during the Veg stage of growth.

Monster Cropping
The main idea is to put a flowering plant back into the vegetative stage, either by growing a plant out again after harvest, or taking a clone from a flowering marijuana plant. 

This is a Barneys Farm LSD that I Monster Cropped at day 32 of flower.
Took a few weeks to take off, this is the only one of the 9 clones I took that made it.
Taken 1/21/18

2/05/18 The veg hormones are taken over.

2/25/18 The clone has begun growing in veg.

The plant went into the flower tent on April 1st due to the fact that the flower tent had plants flowering at the time.
4/22/18 The 21 day trim in flower.

One week following the 21 day trim.
4/29/18

6/30/18
Day of harvest.

And only the skeleton remains.


Thinking I did 19 plus zips on that grow.


----------



## KimbroKush (Sep 2, 2022)

Fim job


----------

